# Black Friday 2022 Wish List



## artomatic (Sep 7, 2022)

Believe it or not, Black Friday is right around the corner!
Here's my (hopefully discounted) wish list this Fall, 2022:

1) VSL's Synchron Brass
2) CSW
3) Fab Filter's Pro-L2
4) Aaron Venture's Infinite Woodwinds
5) Realitone's Sunset Strings
6) SA's Atomic Big Band!
7) SSDs
8) Plugins!

What are yours?


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 7, 2022)

I’m curious if OT will do anything creative this year, beyond the now usual 50% off Berlin Mains. Perhaps they’ll go deeper with Singles sales? Winds or Brass bundle to match the strings?

A surprise sale on Komplete upgrades would be nice, in line with the sale crazy Izotope and PA approach. 

Gullfoss, Cinematic Rooms, and drives would be great.


----------



## Xabierus Music (Sep 7, 2022)

Cinematic studio series and strezov choirs please


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 7, 2022)

Dark Era. Nothing else so far. Discounts need to be extremely good this year. Inflation ain't no joke....


----------



## AMBi (Sep 7, 2022)

Venice Modern Strings is constantly on my mind so hopefully we get a super good price on it again like last BF.


----------



## ZTYAAA (Sep 7, 2022)

Fluffy audio-solo woodwinds bundle or VSL VI WOODWINDS or Neo woodwinds ，It's hard to choose。
East West symphonic choirs
Add to
Vienna VI ALTO SAXOPHONE


----------



## Tempest_in_a_teacup (Sep 7, 2022)

I've got my eye on some creative soundpacks from Orchestral Tools. They all look amazing.


----------



## Frederick (Sep 7, 2022)

Only thing I'm hoping for so far is a good sale on Dominus Choir Pro, so I can upgrade for a good price.

EDIT: Of course Spitfire Audio: The Ton is a very likely purchase.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 7, 2022)

Strezov Afflatus .


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 7, 2022)

Are we doing this already? It's still 78 days until BF and a lot can happen in 78 days.


----------



## cedricm (Sep 8, 2022)

Does anybody know if Liquidsonics sales are applicable to edu prices?


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 8, 2022)

Will Pacific Strings be out before Black Friday?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Sep 8, 2022)

Will Infinite Strings be out before Black Friday?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 8, 2022)

Will either have 2nd violins?


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 8, 2022)

I plan to update from K12 to K14, mainly due to Kontakt 7 and Ozone 10 Standard. I doubt, however, that I will do that before the next sale on updates/upgrades. I assume that it won't be sooner than summer 2023.

In not so distant past, I usually grabbed "The Ton" BF collection from Spitfire. This time, it largely depends on what will be included and do I objectively need it.


----------



## timbit2006 (Sep 8, 2022)

Ideally, nothing.

It'd be neat if Steinberg did an upgrade sale for Spectralayers though.


----------



## Jackal_King (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm not going to go crazy like I did last year (hopefully). 

VSL Synchron Strings Pro
VSL Big Bang Orchestra Orion
Arkhis
Olafur Arnald Chamber Evolution


----------



## Laddy (Sep 8, 2022)

Nothing this year, I think, unless there appears some glitch or bundle that seems like a no-brainer great deal (I´m sorry to say that I jump on these, even though I often don´t need what´s in them).
Gonna save the money for a new PC that I´m planning on buying some time next year to replace mye 16GB 6700k (after the dust has settled, with regards to the new AMD/Intel CPUs, maybe DDR5 becoming cheaper etc.).


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Sep 8, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Does anybody know if Liquidsonics sales are applicable to edu prices?


They are - and the sales & loyalty discounts etc. all stack. I got 7th Heaven Pro and Cinematic Rooms Pro together for a total of about 160$ last year and they are fantastic!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 8, 2022)

Maybe I need to skip BF for a year, as it seems the energy bill will be a bit high. 

Eat, heat or beat, that's the question my friends.


----------



## Xabierus Music (Sep 8, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Maybe I need to skip BF for a year, as it seems the energy bill will be a bit high.
> 
> Eat, heat or beat, that's the question my friends.


beat beat beat xd


----------



## artomatic (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm wondering if we'll get better deals this year because of inflation.
The vendors may fear that sales may potentially be underwhelming because of it.
This should give them reasonable cause to deliver better deals, perhaps.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Sep 8, 2022)

They may also try to offer 5-10% less of a discount, or try to increase value in other ways by padding with giveaways of lower-performing products.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 8, 2022)

Hmm I don't think I have anything in mind, actually! I'm very pleased with my main libraries. Maybe if something like THB gets a good discount, but that doesn't seem to happen often, so this year will be very unlike the last two BFs for me


----------



## Vik (Sep 8, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> THB


TBH, I don't know what THB is.


----------



## Mr Frodo (Sep 8, 2022)

I've surprised myself by (so far) sticking to a resolution to buy nothing all year. I've reached the point where I think I that as a hobbyist making music for my own amusement, I really do have everything I need. 

The only things I might add at some point are Albion Solstice and Groth - because, you know, *more sounds* - but I would also have to buy another SSD as I'm short of space. Even if there were some good BF discounts, at the moment that is more expense than I can justify to myself.

One day, though... 🤞


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 8, 2022)

Vik said:


> TBH, I don't know what THB is.


He means JXLB. It got renamed.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 8, 2022)

Current list:

Liquidsonics
Samplerobot
Audio Damage
Harrison Audio
JMG
Cinesamples (I know they just had a sale... I'm in no rush)


----------



## Russell Anderson (Sep 8, 2022)

If I bought everything on my mind, I'd be looking at:

- Room treatment
- TEController or hand-wavey-thing

- a nice case to put custom foam in for carrying all of my mics


----------



## Vik (Sep 8, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> He means JXLB. It got renamed.


Oh, so not JunkieXL Brass but Tom Holkenborg Brass. Not on this list either (@chillbot) .


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 8, 2022)

Vik said:


> Oh, so not JunkieXL Brass but Tom Holkenborg Brass. Not on this list either (@chillbot) .


Not sure if either is actually a universal accepted abbreviation . I still refer to it as JXL Brass. Much cooler.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 8, 2022)

Machine that de-salinates water, to potable use
Solar panels
Extra Berkey water filter
(would like to add freeze-drier but they are just too expensive)


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 8, 2022)

artomatic said:


> Believe it or not, Black Friday is right around the corner!
> Here's my (hopefully discounted) wish list this Fall, 2022:
> 
> 1) VSL's Synchron Brass
> ...


I would LOVE for The Orchestra come out with extended (well, complete, anyway) ranges.


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 8, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Maybe I need to skip BF for a year, as it seems the energy bill will be a bit high.
> 
> Eat, heat or beat, that's the question my friends.


Let them eat Teslas


----------



## PeterN (Sep 8, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Maybe I need to skip BF for a year, as it seems the energy bill will be a bit high.
> 
> Eat, heat or beat, that's the question my friends.


Get solar now before the prices are 10 fold. You bet the producer overseas will take advantage of this.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Sep 8, 2022)

I wonder if I can generate enough electricity through exercise to power my computer?


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 8, 2022)

I have almost everything I want, but stuff I want that isn't out would be:

Pacific
New Liquidsonics plugin (how about a delay?! or Liquidsonics take on a set of mastering plugins?!!!)
Sine ports and Sinebundles for the rest of Berlin Woodwinds and Brass.
Sine port of Glory Days (so I can have all my OT stuff in Sine)


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 8, 2022)

Russell Anderson said:


> I wonder if I can generate enough electricity through exercise to power my computer?


My computer would never start again.

Time to take.up knitting.


----------



## Denkii (Sep 8, 2022)

- Infinite Strings above all else (whenever it's done)
- pacific


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 8, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Machine that de-salinates water, to potable use
> Solar panels
> Extra Berkey water filter
> (would like to add freeze-drier but they are just too expensive)


Nice to see that I'm not the only one ready for doomsday. "The End is Near".
I think this BF I may get a false wall installed in my house to hide my food and supplies when the military and/or rogue gangs come door to door looking for it.

I'd much rather just see VSL release their Synchron Solo Strings though....


----------



## Denkii (Sep 8, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> I think this BF I may get a false wall installed in my house to hide my food and supplies when the military and/or rogue gangs come door to door looking for it.


That's good thinking. At least your precious things will be safe, provided they don't find them after getting rid of you (I've seen movies, that's how that works, right?)

Edit: make it all water proof so that it will survive even in case doomsday is not near (yet) but you will have to leave your place in 30-50 years because of rising water levels.
Extra prepared.

Edit edit: i just reread how my first post sounds and it is by no means meant as an insult! Wow brain. More like...to play along with the whole doomsday vibe but to give it an even more helpless in any case vibe.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 8, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Nice to see that I'm not the only one ready for doomsday. "The End is Near".
> I think this BF I may get a false wall installed in my house to hide my food and supplies when the military and/or rogue gangs come door to door looking for it.
> 
> I'd much rather just see VSL release their Synchron Solo Strings though....


You can see my post in 2020. The one from 2018 was deleted as "too much doomsday" 

But its, of course, okay to be 5 years ahead of *The Masses™*





__





Experiences in raising ducks?


This year half of the funds that went for instrument libraries earlier, went for preparing for the future. Becoming as self sufficient as possible. The crossbow was 400 EUR and I bought it instead of another string library. It has a laser sight too, so its almost as fancy as a nice EQ. The plant...




vi-control.net


----------



## AndyP (Sep 8, 2022)

for my shopping spree!


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 8, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Edit: make it all water proof so that it will survive even in case doomsday is not near (yet) but you will have to leave your place in 30-50 years because of rising water levels.
> Extra prepared.


Thank goodness it won't be 30-50 years long. Doomsday will be quick. Once it starts (before 2026 at the latest), over 6 billion will be dead within 2 years. I just want to get through the initial part because it will start as a slow burn and then accelerate. Rising water levels are on the bottom of my concern list.



Denkii said:


> That's good thinking. At least your precious things will be safe, provided they don't find them after getting rid of you (I've seen movies, that's how that works, right?)
> 
> Edit edit: i just reread how my first post sounds and it is by no means meant as an insult! Wow brain. More like...to play along with the whole doomsday vibe but to give it an even more helpless in any case vibe.


The general consensus is that the military will be commanded to go around and take everyone's food and useful things by force, then take them to a central location where they will be rationed out.
They will have no conscience or soul, but they will be commanded to use any type of force (including death) to anyone who resists, but to not hurt those that comply. My goal is to hide my stuff the best I can. I won't fight a sanctioned military operation. It's a lose lose situation.

As for rogue gangs, they will the last thing that will go through their mind when they try to break in my house will be a bullet.....or 2.....or 3.....or more....


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 8, 2022)

Vik said:


> TBH, I don't know what THB is.


Tom Holkenborg Brass 😁


----------



## Denkii (Sep 8, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Thank goodness it won't be 30-50 years long. Doomsday will be quick. Once it starts (before 2026 at the latest), over 6 billion will be dead within 2 years. I just want to get through the initial part because it will start as a slow burn and then accelerate. Rising water levels are on the bottom of my concern list.
> 
> 
> The general consensus is that the military will be commanded to go around and take everyone's food and useful things by force, then take them to a central location where they will be rationed out.
> ...


At first I thought I was entering an ironic discussion but I start to believe I stumbled into something else.
Forget what I said. I'm going back to my fellow Aldebaran comrades and we'll hide in Bosnian energy pyramids...or go to the moon or something.


----------



## Fidelity (Sep 8, 2022)

S+A Cycles. Nothing else, please, for the sake of my wallet.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 8, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Machine that de-salinates water, to potable use
> Solar panels
> Extra Berkey water filter
> (would like to add freeze-drier but they are just too expensive)


Ok i love my ludicrously overpriced Berkey though. No lie the water just tastes so much better.

Alright now, carry on with the apocalypse, I hope everything works out!


----------



## Raphioli (Sep 8, 2022)

I've mostly been thinking of Pacific, so I didn't have BF in mind yet.
I'm sure there will definitely be something that I would want.
I need to start thinking and make a list.



Marcus Millfield said:


> Will either have 2nd violins?


Looks like my decision to put my coffee down before opening any thread on this forum was right.
Didn't expect a 2nd violins joke here 😂

Edit:
Damage 2 if it gets a decent discount!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 8, 2022)

Raphioli said:


> Didn't expect a 2nd violins joke here 😂


This thread is a perfect opportunity to speak out on the despicable practice of neglecting minority groups like 2nd violins.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm in a very un-nerving place... after 5 years of being part of all of this on this site, I've slowly developed my hardware setup and libraries of choice (OT fanboy now) through a megaton of buy-and-resell mistakes. I have 40%EDU at OT I don't use because i Have almost all I need, don't even need black friday, but that's just it... I've spent _*oodles *_and I now have a very nice setup (not bragging... wincing at what it cost to get here). No Black Friday anything this year. This is a problem...

*Marty!! Do you know what this means??






No more procrastination... I need to get to work, and actually produce more than a trifle of music.


UGH. I knew it would come to this. *


----------



## OHjorth (Sep 8, 2022)

I was going to get pacific strings if reviews were great but with the delay I might look into CSS instead.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 8, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> I've slowly developed my hardware setup and libraries of choice (OT fanboy now) through a megaton of buy-and-resell mistakes..


We're on the same boat, but with VSL for me. I've bought and sold almost all Synchron libraries in favor of the VI ones, which I've almost completed. It was a real learning experience, but worth it in the end because I know what I want and need now and more importantly: how to use it effectively.

That being said, the lure of that seductive mistress BF is strong.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 8, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> We're on the same boat, but with VSL for me. I've bought and sold almost all Synchron libraries in favor of the VI ones, which I've almost completed. It was a real learning experience, but worth it in the end because I know what I want and need now and more importantly: how to use it effectively.
> 
> That being said, the lure of that seductive mistress BF is strong.


It is, I'm not 100% immune! BTW, VSL Piano fanboy too, busting the piggy bank to get EDU on the Bosendorfer before the 10/31 deadline. So I guess I fibbed, there's ONE MORE thing I'm working on, lol!


----------



## SongNguyen (Sep 9, 2022)

Here is my wish list:
- Nada (BestService).
- Chronicles Miyabi + Chronicles Bukhu (EvolutionSeries).
- Taiko + Drumatic + World Percussion Creator + Shimmer Shake Strike 2 (InsessionAudio).
- Synchron Brass (VSL)
- Hans Zimmer Percussion (Spitfire Audio)
- Finally: Cinematic Rooms (LiquidSonics)


----------



## PeterN (Sep 9, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Ok i love my ludicrously overpriced Berkey though. No lie the water just tastes so much better.
> 
> Alright now, carry on with the apocalypse, I hope everything works out!


Yea.

Its called *preparedness*. You wont see me rioting or blaming gov, Im making fresh bread with ocean view, while other musicians have rioters disturbing microphone, and are moaning about not finding a new Macbook charger (let alone fresh eggs). Most stuff is backed up by now, so when a ferry flips in Suez, this is no issue.

Good luck with 15 string libraries.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 9, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> It is, I'm not 100% immune! BTW, VSL Piano fanboy too, busting the piggy bank to get EDU on the Bosendorfer before the 10/31 deadline. So I guess I fibbed, there's ONE MORE thing I'm working on, lol!


Yeah, still eyeing the piano's too. I demo'ed them and couldn't pull the trigger, but that Steinway Full lib is 🤤


----------



## Reznov981 (Sep 9, 2022)

For me:
• Symphonic Destruction. I don't have a proper hybrid library... It's time *_insert braam here*_
• Chorus choir (so keen for this. I have zero choir libraries with legato or even syllables)
• And even though I'm actually convinced it will never come out, Abbey Road: Modular Motherflipping Orchestra. For the love of all that is good will somebody, _anybody_, release this bloody library 🤣


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Sep 9, 2022)

I am really hoping for Audio Imperia to come come out with a juicy bundle like they did last year. Maybe with Chorus?! 

Maybe some of the Eras too (Celtic, II, Dark).


----------



## daviddln (Sep 9, 2022)

1) Chorus
2) Areia
3) Diamond Jazz Orchestra
4) Talos


----------



## Radim H. (Sep 9, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> This thread is a perfect opportunity to speak out on the despicable practice of neglecting minority groups like 2nd violins.


Actually, the first thing that came to mind for my list was Westwood's Viola Untamed (if they still sell it as a separate item).

IKM's Mixbox

Aside from those, maybe a new electric guitar (under $200) and computer system upgrades or a complete overhaul. At this stage probably one or more components are on the brink of failure.

The prepper comments reminded me to maybe someday get a countertop water-filter of some sort.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Sep 9, 2022)

I'm wishing for NI 50% off so I can get Electric Mint since K14 lineup was disappointing, and a deep Slate Digital - VerbSuite Classics sale. SSL GuitarStrip would be nice for $19/$29 but it's too new for such a discount I think.

Oh yeah, I also would like to finally have Best Service Engine 3 but I think it's vaporware.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 9, 2022)

Radim H. said:


> Actually, the first thing that came to mind for my list was Westwood's Viola Untamed (if they still sell it as a separate item).


I think the "2nd violin addition rights movement" can wholeheartedly support this, because if there is one string group that is more underrated than 2nd violins, it's the violas. Beautiful instrument, but nobody seems to know what to do with them 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 11, 2022)

Hmm. Maybe nothing, maybe something.

Software
1. Sample Robot
2. DDMF Metaplugin
3. Some more Fuse Audio Labs plugins
4. Some more Tokyo Dawn Labs plugins
5. NeoOld U17 Compressor and Needlepoint
6. UVI Dual Delay X
7. Virsyn's Cube2
8. No new synths. None. Not another one. Stop it. Stop it, please, for the love of...
9. SPC Plugin's ArcSyn

Sample Libraries
1. Impact Soundworks' Tokyo Scoring Woodwinds/Solo Strings/whatever they bring out this year - not really a Black Friday thing, though.
2. There are a huge number of other libraries I would like, but I need to focus on the next category.

Hardware
1. Headphones: I'm still thinking of the Beyerdynamic DT1990 pros
2. An SSD
3. An HDD (more back-up space)

Also, should there happen to be any deals on physical instruments coming up:
Instruments
1. Xun
2. Erhu
3. Tagelharpa
4. Viola
5. Djembe

Effects Pedals
1. A noise gate
2. A stereo delay pedal

I certainly won't buy all of this! And maybe it will be none of it. Most likely, I'll look to buy second-hand and license transfers, but sometimes sales can beat those prices.


----------



## artomatic (Sep 11, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Hmm. Maybe nothing, maybe something.
> 
> Software
> 1. Sample Robot
> ...



I'd say that's something! 😀


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 11, 2022)

Mostly Heavyocity stuff like the Gravity series, Aspire, maybe the Mosaic series, complete my NOVO collection. 

Any good deals on OT stuff or SINE port intro pricing (Glory Days would be cool).


----------



## Mistro (Sep 11, 2022)

TEC Breath Controller
SWAM all in bundle
A percussion set with some good realistic brushes


----------



## stigbn (Sep 11, 2022)

damage 2 - I need some better percussion and I like the way you can mix your own sets

I can't decide between Infinte brass/winds or CSB/CSW - if the right price comes up I might go for one of them.

Maybe Spitfire's appassionata or Tundra


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 11, 2022)

Okay, setting inflation aside, I'm still looking at a few things:

VSL Historic Winds bundle
Fluffy Audio Dominus Choir
Keepforest Ferrum

I have a UVI subscription to Sonicpass and cannot see myself without a few of their libs. I rather own them, but they are pretty expensive as a whole. If UVI has a good sale, I might go for those in one go:

Augmented Orchestra
Quadra Metal & Wood
Shade
Falcon + Subculture orchestra + Lo-fi something + Volklm


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 11, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Okay, setting inflation aside, I'm still looking at a few things:
> 
> UVI Historic WW
> Fluffy Audio Dominus Choir
> ...


Should that be VSL (Vienna Symphonic Library) Historic Winds? Vols. I and II?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 11, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Should that be VSL (Vienna Symphonic Library) Historic Winds? Vols. I and II?


Yes ma'am, Historic Winds I, II and III.

I saw the error of my ways, corrected it and are chastising myself accordingly.


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 11, 2022)

AI Solo
Kontakt 7 (if leaks are true)
All OT stuff in SINE


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 11, 2022)

* Softube : *WEISS EQ-1* (Currently $549) 

* NI : *Kontakt 7*


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 12, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I'm wishing for NI 50% off . . .


I will have my eyes peeled for a $49 Prime Bass

*EDIT* -- I picked up a Prime Bass on VI-C classifieds


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 12, 2022)

100% off for 10 seconds. 

Now, which time zone will the choose? 🤔


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 12, 2022)

Black Friday? 🤔 I’m sure they will change the term soon. Or perhaps naught.


----------



## Studio E (Sep 12, 2022)

- Synchron Percussion 
- Synchron Harp
- Synchron-ized Solo Strings
- Synchronized Historic Winds
- Synchron-ized Appassionata


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 12, 2022)

Would love to see a bundle sale by OT on Berlin Symphonic Stings + Berlin Muted Strings. Maybe at $699?!!! And would love to see Chorus back at intro price!!


----------



## zwhita (Sep 12, 2022)

Soothe 2 and/or Gullfoss
Kush Preamp bundle
BassRoom
Accentize Chameleon
Saturn 2

I already deleted about $6,000 worth of sample libraries($3,600 alone being Orchestral) so I don't need anymore of those. Unless someone comes up with a drum sample library that sounds like Com Truise out of the box.

Hardware may not do sales on BF, but I only have 3 on the list anyway:

Fred's Lab Töörö
Waldorf M
Polyend Play


----------



## Gerbil (Sep 12, 2022)

zwhita said:


> Soothe 2 and/or Gullfoss
> Kush Preamp bundle
> BassRoom
> Accentize Chameleon
> ...


I was just thinking that 50% off Gullfoss would do me proud.


----------



## DoubleTap (Sep 12, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Hmm. Maybe nothing, maybe something.
> 
> Software
> 1. Sample Robot
> ...


Good list! Sample Robot is interesting. 

I’m wondering about

A Komplete Kontrol S61 or S88 - or maybe something else entirely. Advice welcome. 

SAS New Standard Horn Trio 

Sound Particles 2

Rogue Amoeba: Loopback, Audio Hijack and Airfoil


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm thinking (hoping) that Ozone 10 will have some plugins simular to Soothe 2 & Gullfoss.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 12, 2022)

It sorta kinda might have in Advanced. With my underlining, this is from
https://www.izotope.com/en/company/press/2022/izotope-introduces-rx-10-and-ozone-10.html

*What’s new in Ozone 10:*

● *Stabilizer Module* – sculpt a balanced sound with this new intelligent and adaptive mastering EQ: dynamically shape a mix into a clear, natural tone, or tame problem resonance, carve away harshness, and smooth transients for better translation across listening environments (Advanced only)

● *Impact Module *– enhance the rhythm and feel of tracks with this new module by intuitively controlling microdynamics: four sliders work across different frequency bands to breathe life into a mix, adding punch and dynamic space, or gluing your track together for a thicker sound (Advanced only)

● *Improved Master Assistant *– match the sound of trusted reference files or today’s hit songs with groundbreaking new matching technology for tone, dynamics, and width. An updated Assistant View makes it faster than ever to customize your starting point, while the Tonal Balance curve allows for easy metering (included in Standard and Advanced)

● *Magnify Soft Clip *– boost loudness while maintaining high fidelity audio with this new setting in the Maximizer module (included in Standard and Advanced)

● *Recover Sides *– reduce width without losing the sides with this new feature in the Imager module, which maintains stereo information in mono and helps preserve depth and power when narrowing a problem frequency (included in Standard and Advanced)

● *And more*, including native Apple silicon support, and a refreshed look and feel of the Ozone interface


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 12, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It sorta kinda might have in Advanced. With my underlining, this is from
> https://www.izotope.com/en/company/press/2022/izotope-introduces-rx-10-and-ozone-10.html
> 
> *What’s new in Ozone 10:*
> ...


Cool!!
OZONE 10 is looking very interesting. Definitely will pick up the Advanced version!


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 12, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It sorta kinda might have in Advanced. With my underlining, this is from
> https://www.izotope.com/en/company/press/2022/izotope-introduces-rx-10-and-ozone-10.html
> 
> *What’s new in Ozone 10:*
> ...


*sigh* Still no HiDPI support.


----------



## tonio_ (Sep 13, 2022)

If the ARO modular orchestra comes out before then, I'm fairly certain that I'll have to get the percussion. If not, I need some symphonic sized strings and I have no clue what to get.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 13, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> If the ARO modular orchestra comes out before then, I'm fairly certain that I'll have to get the percussion. If not, I need some symphonic sized strings and I have no clue what to get.


To pair with what you already have. 









Berlin Symphonic Strings


Berlin Symphonic Strings delivers rich, cinematic sound with large sections for creating vivid string arrangements. Captured in situ at the renowned Teldex Scoring Stage, this library extends the sonic possibilities of the Berlin Series while retaining its unparalleled, pristine character...




www.orchestraltools.com





or






Areia (Cinematic Ensemble Strings for Kontakt Player)


With a lush Hollywood sound, Areia is a serenely intelligent string instrument. A wide range of articulations including True Legato gives you the tools you need to quickly arrange sweeping sections of gloriously emotive music. Areia is a cinematic ensemble strings software instrument made for...




www.audioimperia.com


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> If not, I need some symphonic sized strings and I have no clue what to get.


Performance Samples : *Pacific Strings* ... If they ever show up.


----------



## YaniDee (Sep 13, 2022)

Frankly, I'd be happy to see (preferably free) updates of products I've invested in such as Sonuscore, Sonokinetik, Wavelet Audio, NI, Spitfire, etc.. it seems that products are released with a big shebang, then largely forgotten as soon as the "next big thing" comes out...


----------



## tonio_ (Sep 14, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> To pair with what you already have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a bit scared of buying OT libraries after having suffered through Berlin Brass and making a bug report that was a page long 😂 You do have BSS right? How is the QC on those? I think I remember seeing some people mentioning mismatched RRs on the celli or basses, is that still a thing or?

Haven't given much though to Areia though, will look into it, thanks!


----------



## tonio_ (Sep 14, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Performance Samples : *Pacific Strings* ... If they ever show up.


That's an IF the size of Jupiter 🤔 Jupiter is pretty big!


----------



## RMH (Sep 14, 2022)

Keyscape
Lass3
Pacific
OT Berlin Strings Bundle(If there’s a sale on BF)


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 14, 2022)

Keepforest Devastator breakout.


----------



## Reznov981 (Sep 14, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> That's an IF the size of Jupiter 🤔 Jupiter is pretty big!


If you're after strings, most people I think would recommend CSS. Pacific seems like it might become the new fan fave when it's released.


----------



## Xabierus Music (Sep 14, 2022)

Xabierus Music said:


> Cinematic studio series and strezov choirs please


update:
Cinematic Studio Series (at least strings first)
Freyja and Wotan
Audio Imperia SOLO


----------



## AMBi (Sep 14, 2022)

I’ve been saving up all year 😃 so hopefully I can get some good deals on:

Andy Findon Kit Bag Vol 1&2
Continuum Guitars
Rio Grooves
AI Flourish: Hex Choir
Absynth


----------



## Trif (Sep 14, 2022)

I just want Wavesfactory Spectre, but I'll probably accidentally buy some VSL stuff as well.


----------



## cedricm (Sep 14, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Okay, setting inflation aside, I'm still looking at a few things:
> 
> VSL Historic Winds bundle
> Fluffy Audio Dominus Choir
> ...


Falcon is once or twice a year - 30% with 2 free extensions.
The other products are generally on a rotating - 40% sale,-50% for bundles such as key suite right now..



Bee_Abney said:


> Hmm. Maybe nothing, maybe something.
> 
> Software
> 1. Sample Robot
> ...



I had no idea what a xun was.


----------



## tonio_ (Sep 14, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> If you're after strings, most people I think would recommend CSS. Pacific seems like it might become the new fan fave when it's released.


Well, I'm after symphonic strings for BF, I already have the smaller section covered by TSS. In terms of articulations there's quite a bit of overlap between CSS and TSS, so I'll end up having 2 (great) libs that do similar things. I'd prefer to get something that's quite different either in terms of arts or size.

Pacific won't be out this decade so I'm not holding my breath 😁


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 14, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> I'm a bit scared of buying OT libraries after having suffered through Berlin Brass and making a bug report that was a page long 😂 You do have BSS right? How is the QC on those? I think I remember seeing some people mentioning mismatched RRs on the celli or basses, is that still a thing or?
> 
> Haven't given much though to Areia though, will look into it, thanks!


I haven’t had issues with BSS yet. It’s gotten at least one or two updates and the feedback I read was positive.


----------



## KEM (Sep 14, 2022)

Soothe2 is right at the top of my list, I really do need it, but for $220…?? Definitely not at that price. As far as what else I want I’m sure I’ll see something or get some sort of promotional email and end up picking something up, maybe Obsession from Synapse, Resonate from Spitfire, or whatever else I can find any reason to spend money on lol


----------



## PeterN (Sep 14, 2022)

Two things on list:

Butch Vig Drums from Komplete 13
Slide Acoustics from Orange Tree Samples.

Hope there is nothing else making it through the dense filter. Possibly, Kontakt 7. Glad, Ozone 10 is designed for parroting, so it will not seep through the "must have" filter.

The Ecoflow 400w solar panel was 1000 EUR - should be arriving today. Connected with a power bank (Yeti 1500x), it can run the Motu interface, MacBook Air, Yamaha P series, Yamaha speakers for 48 hours with about 2 hours of sunlight. Plus, all lights.


----------



## evilantal (Sep 15, 2022)

I might have a mongolian themed project coming up so Jade Ethnic Orchestra and Chronicles Bukhu


----------



## annexation (Sep 15, 2022)

I've got my eye on a handful of things I hope go on sale - I've never done a Black Friday thing in this domain before, but I'm gunning for Metropolis Ark 1 and Shreddage Rogue to shore up my JRPG styled concoctions. I think I'll be ready to let go of my East West subscription once I've got either (or preferably both!) of those.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 15, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> I'm a bit scared of buying OT libraries after having suffered through Berlin Brass and making a bug report that was a page long 😂 You do have BSS right? How is the QC on those? I think I remember seeing some people mentioning mismatched RRs on the celli or basses, is that still a thing or?
> 
> Haven't given much though to Areia though, will look into it, thanks!


Are you referring to the brass in SINE? Have the updates addressed your biggest issues?

The brass was converted to SINE, but BSS was recorded specifically for SINE. Libraries built for it seem to get almost nothing but praise (BSS, Con Sordino Strings, Tallinn, Tom Holkenborg Brass). I don't believe a perfect library exists so I'm sure even these have bugs, but if you're referring to the brass in SINE which was really poorly received, I do think you'll notice a significant quality difference


----------



## holywilly (Sep 15, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> I'm a bit scared of buying OT libraries after having suffered through Berlin Brass and making a bug report that was a page long 😂 You do have BSS right? How is the QC on those? I think I remember seeing some people mentioning mismatched RRs on the celli or basses, is that still a thing or?
> 
> Haven't given much thought to Areia though, will look into it, thanks!


BSS is certainly one of best symphonic strings libraries, the latest update (version 1.5) really makes this library worth every penny.


----------



## tonio_ (Sep 15, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Are you referring to the brass in SINE? Have the updates addressed your biggest issues?
> 
> The brass was converted to SINE, but BSS was recorded specifically for SINE. Libraries built for it seem to get almost nothing but praise (BSS, Con Sordino Strings, Tallinn, Tom Holkenborg Brass). I don't believe a perfect library exists so I'm sure even these have bugs, but if you're referring to the brass in SINE which was really poorly received, I do think you'll notice a significant quality difference


Wait have they made updates to BBR in SINE? :OOO

Well if BSS is anything like THB then I have nothing to worry about indeed! I don't mind a few minor bugs here or there, but BBR is a bit too much for my sanity. Mind you, I've managed to work around some of them, but I just don't want to go through something like that again is all.



holywilly said:


> BSS is certainly one of best symphonic strings libraries, the latest update (version 1.5) really makes this library worth every penny.


Great news indeed, looks like I will be picking it up this BF then! One question though, I looked through some old threads and saw that mic merge wasn't working for this library, has that also been fixed with 1.5? Not a deal breaker, but I'd prefer to know beforehand haha


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 15, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> Wait have they made updates to BBR in SINE? :OOO
> 
> Well if BSS is anything like THB then I have nothing to worry about indeed! I don't mind a few minor bugs here or there, but BBR is a bit too much for my sanity. Mind you, I've managed to work around some of them, but I just don't want to go through something like that again is all.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they addressed all the biggest complaints about BSS in the most recent update, including the broken mic merge.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 15, 2022)

I have everything I need (many times!), but if Strezov Sampling are having a sale, there will always be a place for unique ethnic libraries like:
- Sambhala
- Jade
- Balkan


----------



## tonio_ (Sep 15, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Yeah, they addressed all the biggest complaints about BSS in the most recent update, including the broken mic merge.


Sweet thanks! Well... now I want to get BSS right now... considering the store is right there in SINE, the next 2 months will be excruciating


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 15, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> Sweet thanks! Well... now I want to get BSS right now... considering the store is right there in SINE, the next 2 months will be excruciating


I don't know if it is likely to go on sale. Orchestral Tools seem to be open to more sales these days, but still not on the scale of many other developers.


----------



## tonio_ (Sep 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I don't know if it is likely to go on sale. Orchestral Tools seem to be open to more sales these days, but still not on the scale of many other developers.


Yeah and considering I have a student discount, I'm furiously debating my other self to let me get it now. We'll see what happens on BF, because I do need the percussion more than I do strings.

Another point for BSS is the fact that I can supplement the shorts with the ones from Ark 5 which is making this harder still.

Y'all sure there aren't any major hidden bugs? 😂


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 15, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> Yeah and considering I have a student discount, I'm furiously debating my other self to let me get it now. We'll see what happens on BF, because I do need the percussion more than I do strings.
> 
> Another point for BSS is the fact that I can supplement the shorts with the ones from Ark 5 which is making this harder still.
> 
> Y'all sure there aren't any major hidden bugs? 😂


Oh dear, you're just going to have to follow the only tried and true method: buy everything!

Or, as I'm trying to convince myself: you have a lifetime to improve on this or that element in your toolbox, but limited time to learn and use it all!


----------



## holywilly (Sep 16, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> Yeah and considering I have a student discount, I'm furiously debating my other self to let me get it now. We'll see what happens on BF, because I do need the percussion more than I do strings.
> 
> Another point for BSS is the fact that I can supplement the shorts with the ones from Ark 5 which is making this harder still.
> 
> Y'all sure there aren't any major hidden bugs? 😂


Berlin strings bundle is a no brainer if you can buy with edu discount.


----------



## tonio_ (Sep 16, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Berlin strings bundle is a no brainer if you can buy with edu discount.


Oh I can't afford that at the moment, but once I have the funds, hell yes! Although I really only want the special bows and sfx, the regular BS and first chairs not so much, but I guess the price will be roughly the same so...


----------



## tonio_ (Sep 16, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oh dear, you're just going to have to follow the only tried and true method: buy everything!
> 
> Or, as I'm trying to convince myself: you have a lifetime to improve on this or that element in your toolbox, but limited time to learn and use it all!


That really seems to be the only acceptable answer!

Good philosophy! Although... I'd say that it's fun to have new ones, since it also leads to rediscovery of the old ones, which is just as refreshing. I'm thinking of when I impulsively bought THB instead of percussion a few months ago and am now rediscovering great things in BBR, like the Bass Trombone which blew me away as if it were the first time hearing it


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 17, 2022)

Well I have been eyeing the Sonic Zest bundle I really like those kinds of odds and ends instruments... I might be persuaded to get Cinematic Studio Strings. But I already have Synchron and Berlin... The updates to the formerly mentioned do sound better. Aside from that I'm really not sure. Will definitely be spending less this time around!


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 17, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> Oh I can't afford that at the moment, but once I have the funds, hell yes! Although I really only want the special bows and sfx, the regular BS and first chairs not so much, but I guess the price will be roughly the same so...


Berlin Strings is pretty fantastic though. Such a powerful tool to have, I think it would still get some use


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 17, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Berlin Strings is pretty fantastic though. Such a powerful tool to have, I think it would still get some use


Agree. The Berlin String bundle is more than the sum of it's parts for me.


----------



## artomatic (Sep 19, 2022)

Hoping that "Tiger the Frog" (@Reid Rosefelt) will provide his incredible service once again during the BF sales.
An enormous task, to say the least. His BF threads are a treasure trove, full of up-to-date sales info on the 
best deals from most familiar vendors.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 19, 2022)

artomatic said:


> Hoping that "Tiger the Frog" (@Reid Rosefelt) will provide his incredible service once again during the BF sales.
> An enormous task, to say the least. His BF threads are a treasure trove, full of up-to-date sales info on the
> best deals from most familiar vendors.


He won't be, sorry. He's retired from that particular pursuit. The sheer quantity of deals and the length of the sales have increased too much.


----------



## artomatic (Sep 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> He won't be, sorry. He's retired from that particular pursuit. The sheer quantity of deals and the length of the sales have increased too much.



I remember him being hesitant to do that during the 2021 BF.
I fully understand that. I'm sure it was an enormous undertaking!
Well, I couldn't thank him enough for his prodigious labor of love.


----------



## river angler (Sep 19, 2022)

_Stop even thinking about buying more software and get busy composing with the myriad of libraries you already have you fools! _


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Sep 19, 2022)

river angler said:


> _Stop even thinking about buying more software and get busy composing with the myriad of libraries you already have you fools! _


Naah... this joke has been made hundreds of times, but you can't deceive us - we all know these things are collectibles, not tools


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 19, 2022)

artomatic said:


> Hoping that "Tiger the Frog" (@Reid Rosefelt) will provide his incredible service once again during the BF sales.
> An enormous task, to say the least. His BF threads are a treasure trove, full of up-to-date sales info on the
> best deals from most familiar vendors.


He has already confirmed that he will not 😔 which is very sad because he was wonderful. I hope someone else takes up the reins but I won't be cruel enough to hold them to that same standard!


----------



## river angler (Sep 19, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Naah... this joke has been made hundreds of times, but you can't deceive us - we all know these things are collectibles, not tools


!!!... I find it boggling how folks hoard VSTs here! It's like people have more pleasure buying the stuff than actually making any music with it!... is this really the case??? !!!


----------



## river angler (Sep 19, 2022)

...Maybe I should start a thread called: "All those who haven't bought a VST library within the last year please post your best opus here!" ...I'm sure it will be a non starter!


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 19, 2022)

river angler said:


> !!!... I find it boggling how folks hoard VSTs here! It's like people have more pleasure buying the stuff then actually making any music with it!... is this really the case??? !!!


Only a few people really. It's a false dichotomy. Some people are straight up hoarders who admit they don't do much with their libraries, but a lot of people derive enjoyment from and have appreciation for the tools themselves while using them.


----------



## river angler (Sep 19, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Only a few people really. It's a false dichotomy. Some people are straight up hoarders who admit they don't do much with their libraries, but a lot of people derive enjoyment from and have appreciation for the tools themselves while using them.


...but they still keep hoarding those "tools" LOL!


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Sep 19, 2022)

river angler said:


> !!!... I find it boggling how folks hoard VSTs here! It's like people have more pleasure buying the stuff then actually making any music with it!... is this really the case??? !!!


Well, personally I do buy (at least 90%) of this stuff with the intention to actually use it in my music and I'd say about 70% of it does make it into my pieces at least once or twice. However, there are certainly people on this forum who like to collect new libraries rather than using them - as long as it makes them happy and doesn't turn into an addiction I don't see anything wrong with that. There's certainly a lot of enjoyment in acquiring new sounds and playing with them for the first time.
Strictly in terms of productivity I agree with you though - you can get a lot more done if you spend your time coming up with solutions for your problems rather than spending it on researching new tools, that will absolutely make this work with no effort and will be the last string library you'll ever need... 

...so anyway, I'm looking forward to getting Pacific 😄


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 19, 2022)

Yes, this year I'm really done.

I enjoyed doing it a lot the first three years, but 2021 was out of control. As @Bee_Abney said, the number of sales was more than I could handle. I was getting up at 5 or 6 am and working until evening. It was just too much and made me very grouchy. 

However, there is a new website that I think will be pretty great by then. Check it out, if you haven't already:





Music Software Deals


Music Software Deals lists all audio plugin deals on VST, AU, RTAS and AAX audio plugins in one place with price history and custom price alerts




musicsoftwaredeals.com





You might want to start familiarizing yourself with all the stuff it does. It has price history, and you can set it up to send you an alert when something you want goes on sale, among other things.


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 19, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> Yes, this year I'm really done.
> 
> I enjoyed doing it a lot the first three years, but 2021 was out of control. As @Bee_Abney said, the number of sales was more than I could handle. I was getting up at 5 or 6 am and working until evening. It was just too much and made me very grouchy.
> 
> ...


it seems to only list third party vendors sales, not those of the devs themselves.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 20, 2022)

I’m thinking of picking up a couple of SINE singles should some interesting ones go on another 50% sale.

I will likely purchase Pacific Strings, which may be released in the BF timeframe. I quite like the playability of PS stuff.

Also hoping for some follow-up of Acousticsamples’ V-Horns, which is my favourite instrument at the moment. Maybe trombones and tubas? French horns? Or saxes? Will likely be a 2023 release though.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 20, 2022)

If anybody wants to try and do a Black Friday sales post, please get in touch with me. I can tell you the many sources where I get information, including Reddit, the Cakewalk forum, KVR, Rekkerd, etc. One of the things I always did was to click on the previous year's TTF post randomly. That would take me to the various developers pages and I could see if they had a new sale on.

Also, there are technical issues involved with posting in this forum, like a limited character count for each post. And you go through that quickly because everybody has "use code BLACKFRIDAY." I always had to plan for that by making a lot of "reserved" posts for later. There's a regular cutting-and-pasting to making it work, and if you do it wrong, you can lose a lot of work. 

All the contributions from the community are helpful, but at the same time, it's upsetting to wake up at 5 am and see a lot of them waiting for you. 

And then there's the whole issue of whether you should get paid for doing this or not, and if so, how.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 20, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> If anybody wants to try and do a Black Friday sales post, please get in touch with me. I can tell you the many sources where I get information, including Reddit, the Cakewalk forum, KVR, Rekkerd, etc. One of the things I always did was to click on the previous year's TTF post randomly. That would take me to the various developers pages and I could see if they had a new sale on.
> 
> Also, there are technical issues involved with posting in this forum, like a limited character count for each post. And you go through that quickly because everybody has "use code BLACKFRIDAY." I always had to plan for that by making a lot of "reserved" posts for later. There's a regular cutting-and-pasting to making it work, and if you do it wrong, you can lose a lot of work.
> 
> ...


Or, put another way:


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 20, 2022)

KEM said:


> Soothe2 is right at the top of my list, I really do need it, but for $220…?? Definitely not at that price. As far as what else I want I’m sure I’ll see something or get some sort of promotional email and end up picking something up, maybe Obsession from Synapse, Resonate from Spitfire, or whatever else I can find any reason to spend money on lol


Last BF Soothe 2 was only reduced by 30%!


----------



## KEM (Sep 20, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Last BF Soothe 2 was only reduced by 30%!



Yeah it’s pretty absurd how much that plugin is, and they don’t ever discount it by that much and even when they do it’s still really expensive


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Sep 20, 2022)

What can I expect from the Ethera collection? There are some sweet deals there already.


----------



## StefanoM (Sep 20, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> What can I expect from the Ethera collection? There are some sweet deals there already.


Hi, I'm the Developer ( Etheras and Elements )

If you want to start with Ethera collection, start from: Atlantis ( it will be updated with new content and singers to V2.0 in November/December) , Sahara Voices, Ethera Gold 2.5 or Intimate Vocals.


Ethera 2.0/EVI/Soundscapes are nice of course, ( in particular the vocal phrases)... but they are an old generation and the True Legato is not at the level of Ethera GOLD series. So of course with the big deals of this time, is always a big take also these "old" generation and you get a lot of content. But just to give you a correct information


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Sep 20, 2022)

StefanoM said:


> Hi, I'm the Developer ( Etheras and Elements )
> 
> If you want to start with Ethera collection, start from: Atlantis ( it will be updated with new content and singers to V2.0 in November/December) , Sahara Voices, Ethera Gold 2.5 or Intimate Vocals.
> 
> ...


Yes I will probably get Atlantis at some point, such a stunning library. But the older libraries still offer a great sound, even with the older legato scripting, so the 75% off is still a nice deal.

Anyway, thanks for making such great content for us


----------



## StefanoM (Sep 20, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> Yes I will probably get Atlantis at some point, such a stunning library. But the older libraries still offer a great sound, even with the older legato scripting, so the 75% off is still a nice deal.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for making such great content for us


You are welcome, yes at that price is a big deal ( just only for the vocal phrases )

I like to help to do the correct buy. Remember that even if you get the older Ethera 2.0 ( or EVI and Soundscapes) that thas the end life promotion, then you can use the Ethera Loyalty Scheme to have 20% off to get Atlantis and other Ethera Gold libraries.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 20, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> Yes I will probably get Atlantis at some point, such a stunning library. But the older libraries still offer a great sound, even with the older legato scripting, so the 75% off is still a nice deal.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for making such great content for us


If I'm reading this right, according to the prices on zero-g...

12.95 for Ethera 
+59.95 for Atlantis
-11.99 (20% loyalty off Atlantis)
=60.91

But

59.95 for just Atlantis 
=59.95


----------



## StefanoM (Sep 20, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> If I'm reading this right, according to the prices on zero-g...
> 
> 12.95 for Ethera Gold
> +59.95 for Atlantis
> ...


12.95 for ETHERA ( the first Ethera release in 2016 and now is going to end of life)

so no Ethera Gold!


I find this decision right.



And this, it goes to create a slimmer Ethera series catalog.

The "olds" "3 Ethera (Ethera 2, Ethera EVI 2, Ethera Soundscapes 2) will be slowly eliminated from the catalog.

For me there is not reason to have a product 6 o 7 years old, when on the market there are new versions. You risk confusing.

We are starting with Ethera 2 (which is the oldest).

While remaining very valid libraries, the GOLD series:

Ethera Gold 2.5, Sahara Voices, Intimate Vocals, Atlantis 1 (soon will be 2.0), are more powerfull with an advanced True Legato, better GUI, better engine.

For this reason Zero-G with Ethera 2, EVI 2, SS 2, is running this important deals, because soon they go away... .

We start with Ethera 2, that of course at that price, offers a lot of nice contents, in particular the Vocal Phrases , and some sustains and a lot of scripted legatos ( not true legato ), that is nice if well used.

EVI 2 and SS 2 have a lot of interesting Vocal Phrases as well, and a lot of interestig Hybrid Sounds ( so a big deal as well )


Separate topic for Ethera Soul Edition. Until now I have dedicated myself to the growth of the "Cinematic" section ( With Etheras and Elements ) . But in the future I would really like to work on a new, version of the Sound Edition with True Legato (Soul / Rnb) and more content to cover a "modern" Sould/Gospel/Rnb. We will see.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 21, 2022)

StefanoM said:


> 12.95 for ETHERA ( the first Ethera release in 2016 and now is going to end of life)
> 
> so no Ethera Gold!
> 
> ...


Sorry, corrected. But otherwise the math is right, it's less than a dollar more to buy both!


----------



## decredis (Sep 21, 2022)

The only specific thing I've been waiting for BF for is NeuralDSP Tone King. But I'm conscious of a gap in my arsenal where there should be some really nice sampled strings. I have SM strings and AM violin, but nothing much in the realm of conventionally sampled strings so might be nice to look for some deals there.

(Obviously SM is sampled; but it would be nice to have some strings where the emphasis is on timbre rather than playability, to complement the highly playable modified samples of SM.)


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Sep 21, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Sorry, corrected. But otherwise the math is right, it's less than a dollar more to buy both!


Yes I was thinking the same. The math checks out. But I actually own Elements, and think there is a loyalty discount Elements-->Ethera anyway!

edit:it seems that there is no such loyalty discount..


----------



## khollister (Sep 21, 2022)

The only things I am interested in (other than additional VSL Synchron libs that don't exist yet) is Kontakt 7 upgrade, maybe my missing Heavyocity Mosaic titles and ... that's about it. Too much software, not enough time (and skill).


----------



## decredis (Sep 29, 2022)

decredis said:


> I'm conscious of a gap in my arsenal where there should be some really nice sampled strings. I have SM strings and AM violin, but nothing much in the realm of conventionally sampled strings so might be nice to look for some deals there.


Mmm... might be tempted to get SCS on the current sale rather than waiting for BF deals, SCS seems to fit the bill.


----------



## GtrString (Oct 5, 2022)

I def need another 4tb SSD

and then I think I will update my NI Komplete Ultimate early this cycle

maybe one more like Albion Solstice, or Neo, or upgrade BBC Core to Pro - not sure

apart from that just sprinkle the holiday season with the freebies and the smaller offers
which can be nice too

Blessed with so much gear, I could really do without anything new, tbh


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 5, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Okay, setting inflation aside, I'm still looking at a few things:
> 
> VSL Historic Winds bundle
> Fluffy Audio Dominus Choir
> ...


As the weeks have progressed, so has my wishlist. I think I'll stick with a few things I still want and leave it at that:

Bitwig upgrade
Keepforest Ferrum
Have Audio Mechanics of Noise bundle
Wrongtools... probably everything I'm missing

Still on the fence about the UVI subscription versus buying everything I want.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I’m thinking of picking up a couple of SINE singles should some interesting ones go on another 50% sale.
> 
> I will likely purchase Pacific Strings, which may be released in the BF timeframe. I quite like the playability of PS stuff.
> 
> Also hoping for some follow-up of Acousticsamples’ V-Horns, which is my favourite instrument at the moment. Maybe trombones and tubas? French horns? Or saxes? Will likely be a 2023 release though.


Those V-Horn Saxes were released sooner than expected. So it’s down to Pacific and Infinite Strings. Will definitely get the latter and am increasingly inclined to maybe skip the first. So it looks like BF will fly right past me. The Soundpaint crossgrades for AGE are libraries I will insta-buy with their $8 crossgrade price but I guess we’ll have all of those before BF as well.

I am also hoping for Soundpaint to release their professional multi-sample import add-on module (for velocity layers and round robins), as it has been announced for this autumn. Maybe they’ll release the legato functionality as well, alongside a couple of Zlin library ports? That would be cool. Troels mentioned yesterday he was having fun with CAGE in SP, so I am guessing a release is not too far in the future.


----------



## musicsoftwaredeals (Oct 5, 2022)

decredis said:


> The only specific thing I've been waiting for BF for is NeuralDSP Tone King. But I'm conscious of a gap in my arsenal where there should be some really nice sampled strings. I have SM strings and AM violin, but nothing much in the realm of conventionally sampled strings so might be nice to look for some deals there.
> 
> (Obviously SM is sampled; but it would be nice to have some strings where the emphasis is on timbre rather than playability, to complement the highly playable modified samples of SM.)


Setup a price alert for Tone King so you don't miss out  We scrape the NeuralDSP website directly:






Price History - Music Software Deals







musicsoftwaredeals.com


----------



## Markrs (Oct 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> The Soundpaint crossgrades for AGE are libraries I will insta-buy with their $8 crossgrade price but I guess we’ll have all of those before BF as well.


Isn't the crossgrade price normally 50% off the Soundpaint price? Or had something changed to a fix price?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 5, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Isn't the crossgrade price normally 50% off the Soundpaint price? Or had something changed to a fix price?


Yes, 50%, rounded off to the near-highest number apparently. AGE Glock is $15, crossgrade $8.


----------



## pbobcat (Oct 5, 2022)

Just picked up both Spitfire Symphonic Woods and Strings in the recent sale, so I'm looking to complete the bundle with the Brass. Plus The Ton if it's a good selection!


----------



## Jackal_King (Oct 5, 2022)

Gotta update my wishlist now since VSL BBO Orion is now on sale and I just bought Albion One (so, no Synchron Strings Elite for me...for now). But here's might slightly updated list. 

Audio Imperia Chorus
Olafur Arnald Chamber Evolution
Native Instruments Arkhis
Studio One 6


----------



## lettucehat (Oct 5, 2022)

pbobcat said:


> Just picked up both Spitfire Symphonic Woods and Strings in the recent sale, so I'm looking to complete the bundle with the Brass. Plus The Ton if it's a good selection!



You should be able to complete the bundle for less than what a holiday sale will cost you for the brass. Don’t wait!


----------



## Awoo Composer (Oct 5, 2022)

Audio Imperia: 
Nucleus
Jaegar if possible
Solo or Areia

Heavyocity:
Symphonic Destruction
Damage 2

Maybe AmpleSound guitars, not sure.

I'd have more on here but trying to not overspend.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 5, 2022)

serious suggestion: 
Maybe we should make music instead of hoarding. Or be more reluctant towards new goodies.


Ohh.. who am i kidding....


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 5, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> serious suggestion:
> Maybe we should make music instead of hoarding. Or be more reluctant towards new goodies.


Arrest this heathen!


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 5, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Arrest this heathen!


----------



## Page Lyn Turner (Oct 5, 2022)

VSL Molzer Organ
VSL Synchron-ed Choir and Solo Voices 
A new digital piano


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 5, 2022)

2nd violins for Pacific Strings


----------



## Crowe (Oct 5, 2022)

On my wishlist this year is now...

Nothing in particular?

Oh no.


----------



## TomaeusD (Oct 5, 2022)

Here are my hopes for decent discounts:
Pianoteq
Infinite Brass and Woodwinds bundle (and Strings?)
Angry Brass Pro Ensembles+Soloists there's a good bundle sale
Spitfire Studio Brass Pro (I'm going back and forth on this because it'll be cheap, but I'm not as happy with it as I was previously, unless they update it)

I think that's it. Weird...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> 2nd violins for Pacific Strings


LOL. we don't even have the 1st violins yet.


----------



## pbobcat (Oct 5, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> You should be able to complete the bundle for less than what a holiday sale will cost you for the brass. Don’t wait!


Thank you! Sadly, I've gone over my VST budget for the next month or two anyway, so I might as well wait and see!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 5, 2022)

It's already October, less than 2 months until Black Friday, and I haven't seen a single Black Friday sale yet. I think it's safe to conclude there isn't going to be a Black Friday this year.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 5, 2022)

Lode_Runner said:


> It's already October, less than 2 months until Black Friday, and I haven't seen a single Black Friday sale yet. I think it's safe to conclude there isn't going to be a Black Friday this year.


aww, don't lose hope, black friday is coming *taps shoulder*


----------



## Awoo Composer (Oct 5, 2022)

Lode_Runner said:


> It's already October, less than 2 months until Black Friday, and I haven't seen a single Black Friday sale yet. I think it's safe to conclude there isn't going to be a Black Friday this year.


Nah, wait till Halloween. The "early Black Friday" ads start to pour in after that date. Then it won't be long.


----------



## ongaku (Oct 5, 2022)

My wishlist is:
Groth
Chronicles Bukhu
Chorus
Jaegar
Pheonix Orchestra

or selections thereof; I'm really really annoyed I missed the Groth intro pricing


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 5, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> They are - and the sales & loyalty discounts etc. all stack. I got 7th Heaven Pro and Cinematic Rooms Pro together for a total of about 160$ last year and they are fantastic!


Looking forward to getting CRP this BF with stacked discounts  

Add Pacific Strings and I might actually be set for sample libraries for a while. Heretical!


----------



## wtptrs (Oct 6, 2022)

Novation Launchkey 37 MKIII (for portability)
Samsung T7 2TB SSD
Oeksound Soothe2
Wavesfactory Spectre
Wavesfactory Trackspacer
A nice brass library


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 6, 2022)

Some of the Impact Soundworks World Instruments. 

I'm guessing they will have a nice BF sale.


----------



## VTX Rudy (Oct 6, 2022)

To see a therapist for GAS.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 6, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> As the weeks have progressed, so has my wishlist. I think I'll stick with a few things I still want and leave it at that:
> 
> Bitwig upgrade
> Keepforest Ferrum
> ...


Corrected my earlier post.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 6, 2022)

Lower fuel prices
Lower prices on eggs
Lower prices on poultry

Everything else is now a luxury.


----------



## SergeD (Oct 6, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> Yes, this year I'm really done.
> 
> I enjoyed doing it a lot the first three years, but 2021 was out of control. As @Bee_Abney said, the number of sales was more than I could handle. I was getting up at 5 or 6 am and working until evening. It was just too much and made me very grouchy.
> 
> ...


Also here https://gearspace.com/board/deal-zone/883976-hot-deals-amp-sales.html

Thanks Reid for your dedication, you put a lot of spice in this forum and it was really fun to follow your BF posts.


----------



## AMBi (Oct 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Some of the Impact Soundworks World Instruments.
> 
> I'm guessing they will have a nice BF sale.


Their BF sales tend to be pretty meh, but their Christmas sales have much better discounts


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 6, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


> To see a therapist for GAS.


Don't bother, they are super expensive, you will be saving more $$$ by buying libraries, plugins, ..etc. during BF


----------



## Awoo Composer (Oct 6, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


> To see a therapist for GAS.


Wouldn't that be a GAStrologist?


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Oct 6, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


> To see a therapist for GAS.


What do I do if I am a therapist who has GAS myself?


----------



## artomatic (Oct 6, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> What do I do if I am a therapist who has GAS myself?



Schedule to see a therapist without GAS.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 6, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> What do I do if I am a therapist who has GAS myself?


Find some GAS that doesn’t have a therapist.


----------



## styphonthal (Oct 6, 2022)

ongaku said:


> My wishlist is:
> Groth
> Chronicles Bukhu
> Chorus
> ...


Would it help if I told you the tagelharpa from Groth is amazing? But i'm also waiting for the chronicles bukhu to be discounted.


----------



## Lord Daknight (Oct 6, 2022)

1. Infinite Strings
2. Pacific Strings
3. Arva
4. Solo
5. Areia
6. Ventus
7. Cantus


----------



## ongaku (Oct 6, 2022)

styphonthal said:


> Would it help if I told you the tagelharpa from Groth is amazing? But i'm also waiting for the chronicles bukhu to be discounted.


The Tagelharpa is definitely its major selling point for me - and I really want the morin khur from bukhu so I can see what happens if I hook it up to an amp simulator.


----------



## VTX Rudy (Oct 6, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> What do I do if I am a therapist who has GAS myself?


Then your SOL


----------



## Lord Daknight (Oct 6, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Find some GAS that doesn’t have a therapist.


Stop GASlighting


----------



## dunamisstudio (Oct 6, 2022)

I keep having car and doctor bills pop up, at this rate, might not buy much at all this year. If it's something that pops up once a year, I'll see if I can swing it.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 6, 2022)

Last sale season was so immense for me that it will resound for years to come (probably buying nothing this black friday). If I get enough work done, though, I might reward myself with Infinite Strings. Or Pacific.

Look...

Anyway, good luck to everyone else!


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 7, 2022)

After the big Spring sale months ago, I have been restrained with purchases. You guys are GASlighting me!

Bearing in mind that I have limited funds to allocate as I'm planning to move straight across the country (condo has been sold and I have 60 days to find a place, so I'm planning to move closer to my daughter and granddaughter and drive to New Brunswick, 2500 miles trip).

► However, there's always something on the back shelf of my mind, so in no particular order of priority, I'm interested in:

- EDITL Westwood Alt Piano (was - Lost Piano)
- Zebra 2+
- Adaptiverb
- Anthem Choir
- Nightfall Hybrid Strings
- And will consider any new shiny library that will distract my attention...


----------



## Loerpert (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm hoping for a sale on the metropolis ark bundle.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Oct 13, 2022)

anyone know if Slate and Ash do black friday sales? Also in the market for a really good all around reverb, and also a really good reverb for orchestral libs (the usual Spitfire, Berlin, Cinematic Studio, etc)


----------



## lettucehat (Oct 13, 2022)

Hat_Tricky said:


> anyone know if Slate and Ash do black friday sales? Also in the market for a really good all around reverb, and also a really good reverb for orchestral libs (the usual Spitfire, Berlin, Cinematic Studio, etc)



What’s your budget for reverb?


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Oct 13, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> What’s your budget for reverb?


i might get the Fab Filter EDU pack (reverb, Compression, EQ) so that might take care of the all rounder - but i might bea ble to do around $200 US for the orchestral verb


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 13, 2022)

Hat_Tricky said:


> anyone know if Slate and Ash do black friday sales? Also in the market for a really good all around reverb, and also a really good reverb for orchestral libs (the usual Spitfire, Berlin, Cinematic Studio, etc)


S&A generally doesn't do sales aside from a bundle disc, however they ran an NKI sale via NI 3 months ago.


----------



## eggspls (Oct 14, 2022)

Hat_Tricky said:


> i might get the Fab Filter EDU pack (reverb, Compression, EQ) so that might take care of the all rounder - but i might bea ble to do around $200 US for the orchestral verb


I'm keeping my eyes peeled for a Liquidsonics sale. Might be able to snag Cinematic Rooms Pro for $179 or so. Seventh Heaven for even less.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Oct 14, 2022)

eggspls said:


> I'm keeping my eyes peeled for a Liquidsonics sale. Might be able to snag Cinematic Rooms Pro for $179 or so. Seventh Heaven for even less.


Oh lord help me, i just went down the rabbit hole of examples/reviews of Cinematic Rooms - is it REALLY as insanely good as people say? It sounds REALLY good to me, and I assume reverbs are all about the top 1% of presets and/or the ability to carve a top-flight sound from them - it doesn't matter if i have 500 presets unless there are 10 absolute gems in there. Guy Michelmore was just gushing about it in his youtube review!

After hearing the Spitfire Bridgerton competition winners I can see that I need to improve my mix/soundstage and reverb skills (as well as writing, but I can't exactly buy better musicianship on a Black Friday sale, but I can sure buy a better REVERB! lol) - Right now I'm just using all stock Reaper plugins and would like something more musical/transparent for sure. The second half of my Bridgerton score is more in line with what I'm usually writing (first half was a half baked Ocean's 11 thing, second half was more jazz orchestra)


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 14, 2022)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Oh lord help me, i just went down the rabbit hole of examples/reviews of Cinematic Rooms - is it REALLY as insanely good as people say?


No. It's even better. Just save and wait for the CR Pro & 7H Pro bundle on Black Friday. Well worth the investment.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 14, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> No. It's even better. Just save and wait for the CR Pro & 7H Pro bundle on Black Friday. Well worth the investment.


x 1000

Also demo both!


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Oct 16, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> No. It's even better. Just save and wait for the CR Pro & 7H Pro bundle on Black Friday. Well worth the investment.


Ok, currently living on green onions and ramen for a month, here's hoping there's a bundle sale!!!


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 16, 2022)

I was fortunate to pick up about the only library I was looking to add via VI-C classifieds. . . but impulse buying is always in play
Maybe Player version Nightfall will become available around that time (or before)

I will certainly have my eyes peeled for Sonokinetic's Twelve Days of Christmas (been looking at Maximo lately)


----------



## cloudbuster (Oct 16, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> I will certainly have my eyes peeled for Sonokinetic's Twelve Days of Christmas (been looking at Maximo lately)


THIS ... even though I _always_ missed the one freebie I really wanted, dang.
Speaking of Sonokinetics I have to ask them if they're still serious about re-issueing Sultan Strings at some point. One of their guys mentioned something in that regard last year but I haven't heard any news since then. Anyone?

Apart from that I might pick up Kontakt 7 this time since I already have a bunch of libraries that don't work with K5 anymore. Then another 2TB NVME SSD for another backup of a backup and maybe some samples here and there but I don't even have a wishlist anymore ... let's see.


----------



## chrisav (Oct 16, 2022)

Arturia V Collection 9 Upgrade
Cinematic Rooms (standard)
Pacific Strings intro sale if it's out by then
Spitfire The Ton if it's got something interesting in it this year

Please God no more than this


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 16, 2022)

chrisav said:


> Arturia V Collection 9 Upgrade
> Cinematic Rooms (standard)
> Pacific Strings intro sale if it's out by then
> Spitfire The Ton if it's got something interesting in it this year
> ...



oh yes... cinematic rooms pro! Love it while using the demo but I slept on the sale last time. They dont do sales that often


----------



## soulofsound (Oct 16, 2022)

For me also the Arturia V Collection 9 Upgrade, Pacific Strings intro sale and also the Korg Collection 3, but i don't know if Korg does discounts.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 16, 2022)

Granular synths and effects. I know there has been several that came out this year but lost tracks of names and companies.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Oct 16, 2022)

cloudbuster said:


> THIS ... even though I _always_ missed the one freebie I really wanted, dang.
> Speaking of Sonokinetics I have to ask them if they're still serious about re-issueing Sultan Strings at some point. One of their guys mentioned something in that regard last year but I haven't heard any news since then. Anyone?
> 
> Apart from that I might pick up Kontakt 7 this time since I already have a bunch of libraries that don't work with K5 anymore. Then another 2TB NVME SSD for another backup of a backup and maybe some samples here and there but I don't even have a wishlist anymore ... let's see.


What are the chances of a BF sale on Kontakt 7 / upgrades from previous versions of Kontakt? At least one year they didn't have a BF sale for that....


----------



## lp59burst (Oct 16, 2022)

My wish list? ...pricing that's more closely aligned with current exchange rates.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Oct 16, 2022)

Hoping for deep discount on xtant audio's kontakt scripting tutorials


----------



## kipsora (Oct 16, 2022)

Embertone Joshua Bell Violin
Embertone Concert D
Chris Hein Ensemble Strings
Studio One upgrade to Pro
Berlin Woodwinds

I can see my wallet is going to suffer.


----------



## Juulu (Oct 16, 2022)

Does anyone know if the ethera stuff goes on sale? I mean, the prices are already really low so I'm suspecting not


----------



## chrisav (Oct 17, 2022)

chrisav said:


> Arturia V Collection 9 Upgrade
> Cinematic Rooms (standard)
> Pacific Strings intro sale if it's out by then
> Spitfire The Ton if it's got something interesting in it this year
> ...


Oh no, having just bought Musical Sampling's Barker Clarinet on intro sale, it looks like the other Atelier woodwinds/reeds are gonna have to make it onto my list as well...


----------



## cloudbuster (Oct 17, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> What are the chances of a BF sale on Kontakt 7 / upgrades from previous versions of Kontakt? At least one year they didn't have a BF sale for that....


Let's wait and see. I bought my last upgrade during one of their summer sales but haven't bought much from them since.


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Oct 17, 2022)

Juulu said:


> Does anyone know if the ethera stuff goes on sale? I mean, the prices are already really low so I'm suspecting not


It does.


----------



## Daren Audio (Oct 17, 2022)

Crossing my fingers...

Embertone drops an amazing new library out of nowhere!

Yo-Yo Ma sample libary (wishful thinking).


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> Crossing my fingers...
> 
> Embertone drops an amazing new library out of nowhere!
> 
> Yo-Yo Ma sample libary (wishful thinking).


I have a feeling they will.


----------



## Karmand (Oct 17, 2022)

Ravenscroft 275
Hoping for 50% OR a bundle deal with the Italian


----------



## ibanez1 (Oct 17, 2022)

Juulu said:


> Does anyone know if the ethera stuff goes on sale? I mean, the prices are already really low so I'm suspecting not


Zero g had 2 sales on ethera this year but I'm not sure if they'll have another. As you said they're already at an amazing price. You also get a discount on other ethera products once you buy one of them.


----------



## Reznov981 (Oct 20, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> No. It's even better. Just save and wait for the CR Pro & 7H Pro bundle on Black Friday. Well worth the investment.


Legitimate question, but how much of a difference can these reverbs make to a mix? I'm not a denyer, but just haven't personally engaged much with this stuff. I've used Logic stock reverbs forever and they seem fine.


----------



## lettucehat (Oct 20, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Legitimate question, but how much of a difference can these reverbs make to a mix? I'm not a denyer, but just haven't personally engaged much with this stuff. I've used Logic stock reverbs forever and they seem fine.



Logics reverbs are among the better ones, especially once you start importing nice IRs into Space Designer. Then the reverbs that come with packages that many of us have, like Komplete, izotope, PA, Fabfilter, Slate.. also very good. The Liquidsonics stuff definitely has an appeal to people more focused on esoteric needs (I need to blend my different libraries using Boston Hall B or I’ll die!) but there are two big advantages that I’ve found.. 1 they just work. Something you hear over and over again from people who get frustrated with other pretty good reverbs. And 2, if you work with others you’ll find a lot of pros use them and it makes collaboration easier. Getting both is still cheaper than Altiverb, another industry standard.


----------



## Xabierus Music (Oct 21, 2022)

Xabierus Music said:


> update:
> Cinematic Studio Series (at least strings first)
> Freyja and Wotan
> Audio Imperia SOLO


Update 2: Got AI Solo in its amazing october discount, so BF would be:
Freyja or Wotan (i would love to get both but not enough cash xd)
CSS (BF 2023 xd)


----------



## soulofsound (Oct 22, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Logics reverbs are among the better ones, especially once you start importing nice IRs into Space Designer. Then the reverbs that come with packages that many of us have, like Komplete, izotope, PA, Fabfilter, Slate.. also very good. The Liquidsonics stuff definitely has an appeal to people more focused on esoteric needs (I need to blend my different libraries using Boston Hall B or I’ll die!) but there are two big advantages that I’ve found.. 1 they just work. Something you hear over and over again from people who get frustrated with other pretty good reverbs. And 2, if you work with others you’ll find a lot of pros use them and it makes collaboration easier. Getting both is still cheaper than Altiverb, another industry standard.


Yes, i agree and also many of the IRs, even in the cheaper Reverberate 3, provide more space than i normally can get from Space Designer. At the same time I don't deny though that Logic reverbs are stellar.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 22, 2022)

Juulu said:


> Does anyone know if the ethera stuff goes on sale? I mean, the prices are already really low so I'm suspecting not




Normally, yes.

But that depends by the library ( Elements Series as well )

Zero-G is also cleaning up the list from older products by making big deals , see Ethera EVI 1.5 and Ethera Soundscapes 1.2 which will be discontinued.

Consider that Atlantis ( The newest Ethera Gold released) will receive a major upgrade in November ( From V1 to V 2.0)


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Oct 28, 2022)

Do we know what Atlantis 2.0 will be priced at?


----------



## ImJim (Oct 29, 2022)

Patiently waiting for a sale on Austin Saxes. Once I get this lib I can die in peace


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 29, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> Do we know what Atlantis 2.0 will be priced at?


I don't know..

But that depends if you have Atlantis 1, in this case it will have a Major upgrade price for you.

If you don't have Atlantis 1 but you have any other Etheras You Will have the loyalty 20% off.

Currently the Full Price of Atlantis 1 is $59.95

Considering that Atlantis 2 has the same content of Atlantis 1 , plus 7 GB of new Contents..

I don't Know if the Full price will be the same or a little bit more..

we'll see

Atlantis 2 will be released in the last part of November!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 29, 2022)

StefanoM said:


> I don't know..
> 
> But that depends if you have Atlantis 1, in this case it will have a Major upgrade price for you.
> 
> ...


Can't wait for Atlantis 2 !!!!!! Still working with Elements and Elements CR and atlantis 1.0. Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo goooooooooooood !!!!!!!


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 29, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Can't wait for Atlantis 2 !!!!!! Still working with Elements and Elements CR and atlantis 1.0. Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo goooooooooooood !!!!!!!


Many Thanks, Mate! 

Yeah I'm really looking forward to show you Atlantis 2 in action ( + Elements MSS + Elements CR ) Amazing combo !


----------



## STMICHAELS (Oct 29, 2022)

StefanoM said:


> Many Thanks, Mate!
> 
> Yeah I'm really looking forward to show you Atlantis 2 in action ( + Elements MSS + Elements CR ) Amazing combo !


Will there potentially be a bundle deal for all three in future when Atlantis 2 comes out in future? Seems like a logical combo


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 29, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> Will there potentially be a bundle deal for all three in future when Atlantis 2 comes out in future? Seems like a logical combo


Zero-G currently has many types of Ethera gold Bundles , and it has the Elements Bundle. Not a “crossover “ bundle . But it could be an idea


----------



## artomatic (Nov 1, 2022)

If you're into Softube, they're having a "Black November" sale on their Weiss plugins through November 3.


----------



## Xabierus Music (Nov 1, 2022)

Musical Sampling also is doing sales until nov 21


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 1, 2022)

artomatic said:


> If you're into Softube, they're having a "Black November" sale on their Weiss plugins through November 3.


I grabbed the weiss deess since I don't like my other deessers, and I dug what the MM-1 deess option was like.

Next up for me is waiting for Melodyne whenever it goes on sale for BF. That'll probably be it for me since I grabbed a bunch of gear earlier this year.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 1, 2022)

StefanoM said:


> Currently the Full Price of Atlantis 1 is $59.95


It is worth twice that price in my opinion.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 2, 2022)

A huge request: 
Since our beloved hero, "Tiger the Frog" (@Reid Rosefelt - a gigantic_ thank you_ from all of us) 
will not be able to host this year's Black Friday deals, I thinks it's meritable to post
BF deals you've come across and post them here.

Thanks, friends!


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 2, 2022)

Stu looks to be keeping on top of things here: https://www.audiopluginguy.com/all-the-black-friday-plugin-deals/

And, by Grabthar's hammer, Batwaffel and the gang at Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/AudioProductionDeals/


----------



## premjj (Nov 2, 2022)

artomatic said:


> A huge request:
> Since our beloved hero, "Tiger the Frog" (@Reid Rosefelt - a gigantic_ thank you_ from all of us)
> will not be able to host this year's Black Friday deals, I thinks it's meritable to post
> BF deals you've come across and post them here.
> ...


I had a word with Reid and will be taking over the thread for this year. 

I've just made a post about it here.


----------



## JSteel (Nov 2, 2022)

Tallinn by Orchestral Tools


----------



## Scalms (Nov 2, 2022)

so it's Nov 2nd. Is everyone out of Black Friday cash yet?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 2, 2022)

Scalms said:


> so it's Nov 2nd. Is everyone out of Black Friday cash yet?


There is certainly some early temptations, but the deals will come!


----------



## Scalms (Nov 2, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> There is certainly some early temptations, but the deals will come!


Yes, Cinebrass bundle is quite the black friday kickoff. Doing my best to hold fast...


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 2, 2022)

Scalms said:


> Yes, Cinebrass bundle is quite the black friday kickoff. Doing my best to hold fast...


I mean, my minor gripes aside, I’d do it if I didn’t already have it.


----------



## Reznov981 (Nov 2, 2022)

Do people often see hardware go on sale at this time? I really want an Arturia keyboard, and a BF sale for it would be awesome...


----------



## JSteel (Nov 3, 2022)

Maybe Sweetwater.com. They already have Early Black Friday Deals but no Arturia Keyboards in them. Could be some will be added later...


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 3, 2022)

Caveat emptor! That sucking sound you are about to hear is not a Spitfire legato. It's what Black Friday is about to do to your wallet.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 3, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Do people often see hardware go on sale at this time? I really want an Arturia keyboard, and a BF sale for it would be awesome...


If you’re in the USA Guitar Center/ Musicians Friend usually offers 15%-20% voucher coupons around BF and the Holidays.


----------



## GGaca (Nov 3, 2022)

My wishlist:
1. Joshua Bell Violin
2. Spotlight: East Asia
3. Gullfoss

But even on discount i will have to think (at least) twice before buying... as someone already said - "Inflation ain't no joke...." :/


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 3, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Do people often see hardware go on sale at this time? I really want an Arturia keyboard, and a BF sale for it would be awesome...


Places like Sweetwater have sales on hardware very often, but I've found that you're likely to get disappointed watching those sales for any specific brands or products. Even narrowed down to specific categories like "microphones" I'm not likely to see the particular brand, let alone the particular model, that I'm waiting for.


----------



## Vik (Nov 3, 2022)

Re. the new thread title ("Black Friday 2022 - Please Post Deals!"): 

This thread is already 13 pages long, – isn't it better to start a new thread for the actual deals?


----------



## chrisav (Nov 3, 2022)

Vik said:


> Re. the new thread title ("Black Friday 2022 - Please Post Deals!"):
> 
> This thread is already 13 pages long, – isn't it better to start a new thread for the actual deals?


premjj already did, in the Deals subforum!


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 3, 2022)

My list so far - (subject to fluidity of mind changes)

Reverb Foundry Tai Chi (maybe Cinematic Rooms as well)
Damage 2
Symphonic Destruction
Lumina or/and Pandora

Maybe Heavyocity's new distortion Fury or Toneprojects Kelvin

Maybe Spitfire the tonne

Maybe something from Sonokinetic depending on what they put on offer for their 12 days of Christmas (can we count this as Black Friday ?)


----------



## Stokely (Nov 3, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Do people often see hardware go on sale at this time? I really want an Arturia keyboard, and a BF sale for it would be awesome...


Not sure it still is (just checked yesterday), or if they are in stock, but a couple Arturias are on sale at proaudiostar.com. My friend and I have both bought from them, they are legit (though I've never had to return anything, that is the advantage of Sweetwater with their warranty and Guitar Center with local return.) In particular I had my eye on the keylab mk ii, but they only had the 49 on sale and I wanted the 61. Really good sale though for the 49, and I don't think it was used or b-stock.

In general, I have had some luck asking the reps at Sweetwater or Guitar Center (and its sisters musicians friend and woodwind brasswind) for deals. My guy at Sweetwater took 300 bucks off a Novation Summit, which completely surprised me. Usually the deals aren't so good though.

I have Tai Chi lite, I really like it. I only got it when R4 stopped working (before they fixed it again, and before they announced it to be unsupported! :D )

Right now I might pick up the Blackbird kit from 8dio, which is 20 bucks. I'm trying to refer a friend who also is starting to get into plugins, but we are having issues with the code. 

On the wishlist is Sun Drums if it goes on sale...really not much else but who knows what might fall out of the ether. I've pretty much decided to upgrade Komplete to K14 Ultimate but if history is a guide that won't happen next summer. I mostly want a new hardware keyboard for gigging but I have the onerous task of selling a couple first before I can justify it


----------



## artomatic (Nov 3, 2022)

premjj said:


> I had a word with Reid and will be taking over the thread for this year.
> 
> I've just made a post about it here.



That's so awesome @premjj !
Thanks for taking over this overwhelming task for us!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 3, 2022)

Wishlist: a great “the Ton”.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 4, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Wishlist: a great “the Ton”.


Seconded


----------



## PeterN (Nov 4, 2022)

Keeping an eye on Stringfall Nights if it will be on special price.


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Nov 4, 2022)

I would love for the eras (Medieval Legends, Dark, Celtic, Vocal Codex) to be heavily discounted! My hopes are not too high though...


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 4, 2022)

My Black Friday wish is that @premjj survives Black Friday.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 4, 2022)

Since Izotope dropped their "Standalone" version of Ozone with version 10, I'm looking right now for a replacement host... If Steinberg could make a decent sale with Wavelab 11, I would be more than interested... And I think that we can use Ozone 10 within Wavelab 11...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2022)

Hoping to see Steinberg's DORICO on sale during BF.


----------



## Alden Hill (Nov 7, 2022)

Does anyone know if ProjectSAM is going to have a sale? I'm hoping to get a discount on Adaptive Runs.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 7, 2022)

Keepforest DEVASTATOR Breakout PRO....Waiting 18th November sales !!!


----------



## Jackdaw (Nov 7, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Keepforest DEVASTATOR Breakout PRO....Waiting 18th November sales !!!


One from my list too, but I bet there will not be any significant sale on this as it is their most recent release :( I bet something like 20% and it is not enough for me....


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 7, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hoping to see Steinberg's DORICO on sale during BF.


Finally giving up on Notion? Welcome to the future.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2022)

*DORICO 4* at a good discount.

And it's looking good. I got this email today :


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Finally giving up on Notion? Welcome to the future.


Notion feels like a dead app. It's been at version 6 for so many years now, and no mention of Notion 7. 

Yes, Dorico 4 is the future !


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 8, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> *DORICO 4* at a good discount.
> 
> And it's looking good. I got this email today :


me too.. however i already have dorico pro 4.. (but i dislike the hotkey oriented approach, they seem to be working on an update that makes mouse oriented workflow an option)


----------



## evilantal (Nov 8, 2022)

Performance Samples Angry Brass Pro, Fluid Strings and Solo Violin A would be nice as well


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 8, 2022)

Adding infinite woodwinds and brass to my wishlist. Hopefully there's 30% off on the bundle.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Those V-Horn Saxes were released sooner than expected. So it’s down to Pacific and Infinite Strings. Will definitely get the latter and am increasingly inclined to maybe skip the first. So it looks like BF will fly right past me. The Soundpaint crossgrades for AGE are libraries I will insta-buy with their $8 crossgrade price but I guess we’ll have all of those before BF as well.
> 
> I am also hoping for Soundpaint to release their professional multi-sample import add-on module (for velocity layers and round robins), as it has been announced for this autumn. Maybe they’ll release the legato functionality as well, alongside a couple of Zlin library ports? That would be cool. Troels mentioned yesterday he was having fun with CAGE in SP, so I am guessing a release is not too far in the future.


Update:

Today I became aware of a really cool Max for Life developer called Fors.fm who have a couple of really attractively priced little Ableton instruments, all simple and mostly FM based. Highly inspiring stuff so I’ll keep an eye out for a sale there and pick some up.

This also reminded me I still want IRCAMAX 2 for Ableton as well. A sweet collection of stuff that resonates, granulates, harmonizes and destroys - and if need be using your own imported MIDI notes. So I’ll add to the want-list as well, if the sale arrives and is attractive. Big if. Was on the list last year as well, so.

Chances are I’ll buy Cherry Audio’s new CS80 emulation when that drops november 22. I have some Pluginboutique tokens and cash left, so that price will end up in BF territory. 

And the Soundpaint pro sample import engine, should that go on sale this month.


----------



## Pier (Nov 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Chances are I’ll buy Cherry Audio’s new CS80 emulation when that drops november 22.


You think it'll be better than the Arturia one?

(which Steinberg gave up for free some weeks ago)


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2022)

Pier said:


> You think it'll be better than the Arturia one?
> 
> (which Steinberg gave up for free some weeks ago)


No. Haha.

But I still want to check it out I guess. I have had a ton of fun the other day in Voltage Modular with their ARP 2500, which sounds terrific. Used it to fool around with the Moogerfoogers. 

That session reminded me how Cherry Audio usually make pretty good to excellent instruments. But I have to say I have so many synths I’m reaching a point where I’m way behind. I own the Elka-X and Sines but have hardly touched them. Ridiculous to put NEW synths on the wishlist. Fully aware.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 8, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> *DORICO 4* at a good discount.
> 
> And it's looking good. I got this email today :


Hopefully includes HALion 7.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Hopefully includes HALion 7.


If so I will definitely be very very tempted


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Hopefully includes HALion 7.


Halion 7 ? 

I didn't see them announce it yet, or even mention of it anywhere.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 8, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Halion 7 ?
> 
> I didn't see them announce it yet, or even mention of it anywhere.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Update:
> 
> Today I became aware of a really cool Max for Life developer called Fors.fm who have a couple of really attractively priced little Ableton instruments, all simple and mostly FM based. Highly inspiring stuff so I’ll keep an eye out for a sale there and pick some up.
> 
> ...


Fors does some cool stuff


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2022)

DoubleTap said:


> Fors does some cool stuff


Have you used some of their instruments?


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Have you used some of their instruments?


Pluck and Chiral mostly. Really clean and simple instruments that are very well designed for Live. Not that I use them much :D


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 9, 2022)

cloudbuster said:


> Let's wait and see. I bought my last upgrade during one of their summer sales but haven't bought much from them since.


No sale on Kontakt upgrades this BF.


----------



## Nadav (Nov 9, 2022)

Noire or Ascend?


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 9, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> No sale on Kontakt upgrades this BF.


Thanks, I've already seen it on their site and posted a comment in a different thread.
That way even more money will probably end up in Troels' pockets instead ... good news.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 9, 2022)

Nadav said:


> Noire or Ascend?


Apples or tree frogs?


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 9, 2022)

Nadav said:


> Noire or Ascend?


I have Ascend and I'm thinking about getting Noire as well. I love Ascend as an awesome sound design piano and it's definitely worth picking up. So many of the preset patches are inspiring and you can endlessly tweak new textures out of it. Noire's universal praise, playability, felt option, and the particles engine are what have me interested.


----------



## Nadav (Nov 9, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> I have Ascend and I'm thinking about getting Noire as well. I love Ascend as an awesome sound design piano and it's definitely worth picking up. So many of the preset patches are inspiring and you can endlessly tweak new textures out of it. Noire's universal praise, playability, felt option, and the particles engine are what have me interested.


I consider Heavyocity to be the kings of sound design, but I really need a good felt.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 9, 2022)

This might be a good time for me to ask given the current sale, what is everyone's Native Instrument must-haves / wishlist?
1. Noire 
and ?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 9, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> This might be a good time for me to ask given the current sale, what is everyone's Native Instrument must-haves / wishlist?
> 1. Noire
> and ?


Nothing to be honest. NI hasn't developed any libraries I would be interested in for a long time. I have Komplete for a few bits and bobs, but mainly Kontakt. The third party sales they do are of more interest nowadays.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 9, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Nothing to be honest. NI hasn't developed any libraries I would be interested in for a long time. I have Komplete for a few bits and bobs, but mainly Kontakt. The third party sales they do are of more interest nowadays.


That's a shame. I figured there was a lot of good content with the many discussions on upgrading Komplete on the forums.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 9, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> That's a shame. I figured there was a lot of good content with the many discussions on upgrading Komplete on the forums.


Sure, but for those who already have a version of Komplete, this sale isn't that exciting. For me, most valuable are:

Kontakt 6 Factory Library
The pianos
Spotlight Collection

I don't think I have installed anything else from Komplete.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Nov 9, 2022)

Does anybody know if Tokyo Scoring Strings does Black Friday sales?


----------



## Nadav (Nov 10, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Sure, but for those who already have a version of Komplete, this sale isn't that exciting. For me, most valuable are:
> 
> Kontakt 6 Factory Library
> The pianos
> ...


What about Action strings 2? Looks good.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 11, 2022)

Nadav said:


> What about Action strings 2? Looks good.


I don't have any experience with it, but it seems like you can get the same result with any dedicated strings library through your writing. It may speed up things for you, but I doubt it will be much faster than using a template and write the ostinati yourself.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 11, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I don't have any experience with it, but it seems like you can get the same result with any dedicated strings library through your writing. It may speed up things for you, but I doubt it will be much faster than using a template and write the ostinati yourself.


True, however the patterns are pretty complex. The key feature is MIDI export.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 11, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> True, however the patterns are pretty complex. The key feature is MIDI export.


Okay, but that midi file needs to be edited for articulations, expression etc to work with other libraries. So it won't save you much time except for when you solely use AS2. I do get it can help you get ideas out fast if it contains enough examples.


----------



## Nadav (Nov 11, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I don't have any experience with it, but it seems like you can get the same result with any dedicated strings library through your writing. It may speed up things for you, but I doubt it will be much faster than using a template and write the ostinati yourself.


I don't know that any library will work. For example I see it has glissando transitions and I can't do that with my current libraries. Maybe I'm missing something, can you do a gliss/portamento/glide (whatever it's called) with your libraries?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 11, 2022)

Nadav said:


> I don't know that any library will work. For example I see it has glissando transitions and I can't do that with my current libraries. Maybe I'm missing something, can you do a gliss/portamento/glide (whatever it's called) with your libraries?


Yes, they have a multitude of options.


----------



## GainStaging (Nov 11, 2022)

Dorico is the new thing on my wishlist. Please go on a massive sale


----------



## Nadav (Nov 11, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Yes, they have a multitude of options.


Can you please mention a specific library you have that can do that?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 11, 2022)

Nadav said:


> Can you please mention a specific library you have that can do that?


Oh sorry: I'm using VSL VI series:

Solo Strings
Chamber Strings
Orchestral Strings


----------



## Nadav (Nov 11, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Oh sorry: I'm using VSL VI series:
> 
> Solo Strings
> Chamber Strings
> Orchestral Strings


Ah yes VSL is very versatile and all encompassing but a bit out of my price range.


----------



## Nadav (Nov 11, 2022)

Actually digging a bit further I see many string libraries have gliding articulations. I happened to go with AI's Areia which unfortunately doesn't.


----------



## Nadav (Nov 11, 2022)

Apparently BBC SO Core has portamento but it kinda sounds too pitch-bendy to me so I figured out Areia has a polyphonic legato function, so overlapping the notes a bit sounds closer to what I tried to achieve. I wish I could cross-fade between them, then it would've been perfect but I have no idea how to do that (probably can't).


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 12, 2022)

Looking forward to picking up Embertone's recorders and jubal flute, athough the flute is already super cheap so I feel a bit bad if it goes much lower!


----------



## Trombking (Nov 13, 2022)

Can someone explain to me what the main differences are between VSL's Synchron Prime, the Big Bang Series and the Synchron series? As far as I understand both Synchron Prime and the Big Bang series libraries are cut down versions of the full Synchron libraries. But Synchron Prime uses other sample sets from the full Synchron libraries than the Big Bang series, right? And Prime has less microphone options than the Big Bang libraries? I'm asking myself if I should buy the Prime library which is 25% off at the moment or if I should wait for a Black Friday deal for the Big Bang series. The Big Bang series seems to be more comprehensive than the Prime version (apart maybe that you've got separate trombone samples whereas Big Bang has Low Brass which combines trombones and tuba), but of course, at a higher price if you want a full orchestra with all sections.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2022)

BBO also has pre-orchestrated patches such as tutti, that aren’t available in Prime, next to having the full array of mic positions. Furthermore there are parts in BBO that do not have Synchron library counterparts (yet), such as Zodiac, Lyra, Musca and others. 

There will be sample overlap between more regular BBO patches for strings, brass, woodwinds and percussion between regular Synchron, BBO and Prime. But Synchron proper will always have the most complete set of articulations of all three (of course).

Prime is a simplified core version of the Synchron set, with a great collection of instruments but a cut down set of sample properties, articulations and mic perspectives. Great for beginners and also as an all-in-one composing kit on a laptop (which is what I use it for).

BBO is geared towards media composers that are after a certain big sound and who want to achieve quick results. Hence the pre-orchestrations, tutti patches, percussion loops etc. 

Synchron proper is the be-all end-all collection for composers looking to create as detailed-as-possible mockups of their compositions (and for hobbyists like myself who like to fool themselves they some day will make such a mockup too and in the mean time want to have fun while using these pro-level tools).

The cool thing is: all of them sound good, and come in the most mature sample player currently on the market.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> BBO also has pre-orchestrated patches such as tutti, that aren’t available in Prime, next to having the full array of mic positions. Furthermore there are parts in BBO that do not have Synchron library counterparts (yet), such as Zodiac, Lyra, Musca and others.
> 
> There will be sample overlap between more regular BBO patches for strings, brass, woodwinds and percussion between regular Synchron, BBO and Prime. But Synchron proper will always have the most complete set of articulations of all three (of course).
> 
> ...



very good summary of the differences.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> very good summary of the differences.


I forgot one detail though, so here goes:

What I call Synchron proper comes in two flavours, to further complicate the picture. There are Standard and Full flavours. Usually including surround mics and sometimes with gorgeous ribbon mics (Synchron Elite Strings).

These editions share the exact same patches and articulations, except Full has a couple of extra microphones sampled.

I mentioned BBO has the full mic array “on board” so in that aspect they are comparable to the Synchron Full libraries. It also means that in a way BBO libraries can have MORE mic flavours than a comparable Synchron Standard edition library that contains the same instruments.


----------



## Trombking (Nov 13, 2022)

Many thanks for this very good summary. So it seems to me that Prime is a bread-and-butter library that is light on resources and is aimed at composers that mostly work on a laptop with less ram and CPU resources. BBO has the tutti patches, a big sound, and is more comprehensive regarding the mic positions. The full Synchron libraries are of course the most comprehensive regarding articulations and mic positions. I already have quite a good collection of full-scale libraries from Spitfire and Orchestral Tools, but due to my job I will be more on the road in the future and will have to resort to my laptop more often. So I need something more lightweight regarding hardware resources. So it seems that Prime would be the obvious choice. But what about BBO? Is it light on resources too and could be used with a laptop?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2022)

Trombking said:


> Many thanks for this very good summary. So it seems to me that Prime is a bread-and-butter library that is light on resources and is aimed at composers that mostly work on a laptop with less ram and CPU resources. BBO has the tutti patches, a big sound, and is more comprehensive regarding the mic positions. The full Synchron libraries are of course the most comprehensive regarding articulations and mic positions. I already have quite a good collection of full-scale libraries from Spitfire and Orchestral Tools, but due to my job I will be more on the road in the future and will have to resort to my laptop more often. So I need something more lightweight regarding hardware resources. So it seems that Prime would be the obvious choice. But what about BBO? Is it light on resources too and could be used with a laptop?


Prime is really well suited to your use case. As for BBO, download the free Big Bang Orchestra and the player and see for yourself. But you could start with Prime and see which elements out of the BBO range you’d eventually like to add. They’ll work fine CPU and RAM wise, because the Synchron Player allows you to load individual mics and purge others.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Nov 13, 2022)

I hope Cinepiano gets a big discount, at least 50%.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 15, 2022)

Definitely:

Bitwig upgrade plan, Roli soundpacks, F'em soundpacks, El Rey

Probably: Seaboard Rise 2, Asterian, Tallinn male choir, Chop Suey

Maybe: > 2 gb external SSD, > 8 gb external HDD, Claro, Needlepoint, Tropar, CR8tiv sampler, Clarity Vx, GeoSWAM iOS, Ethera Atlantis 2 upgrade from Atlantis 1 (if it has a Seaboard patch I will bump it to definitely), Ruletec Heritage Pro, Smart:Comp 2 upgrade from Smart:Comp 1, Sephardic Vocals, Novum, Plasmonic, Biotek 2 soundpacks, Lime, Pink, Camel (if they get the trial working before BF sales end)


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 15, 2022)

Added to Maybe: World Colors Guqin, World Colors Suona


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 15, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Update:
> 
> Today I became aware of a really cool Max for Life developer called Fors.fm who have a couple of really attractively priced little Ableton instruments, all simple and mostly FM based. Highly inspiring stuff so I’ll keep an eye out for a sale there and pick some up.
> 
> ...


Bought: Wavesfactory Spectre.

Added to wishlist: Straight Ahead Samples Flutes + Flugelhorn. So I guess no more synths this year, something’s got to give.


----------



## rembrant (Nov 15, 2022)

If it returns with a good offering SA's The Ton is worth a look.
It's always a probable no brainer though in recent years has become a bit dilute (last year including BBCSO Discover which was already kinda free but became a fully free product not long after).
Something tells me it's going to be an end of life product, Pianobook artist lib and something else lowkey.

The big Q is will we see the return of the CEO hampers?

Watching out in hope of some good bargains with Orchestral Tools Creative Soundpacks. 

Also wouldnt mind a slightly better x-grade deal on Izotopes Neutron4 but happy to be patient on that one.


----------



## Evans (Nov 15, 2022)

I'm bored and am wanting a new toy, even though I have no specific needs or even any real GAS.

Might look at SWAM (already on big discount) or Sample Modeling (already have a TEC B&B, FWIW).


----------



## decredis (Nov 16, 2022)

I used up some of my (ill-defined) BF budget early, on Spitfire Chamber Strings and Bohemian Cello, so I should probably go easy. But what I have in mind is Neural DSP Tone King (which I really don't need, I have a whole bunch of their ampsims but this one particularly caught my ear when I tried the demo), Cinematic Studio Strings, and maybe SAS's new flute (depending on how it looks when they put demos out etc) or even their whole mellow bundle (to complete from the clarinet I already have). Oh, temptations..


----------



## peterharket (Nov 16, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> I hope Cinepiano gets a big discount, at least 50%.


Yeah, that library sounds killer - has one of the best demos I've ever heard:


----------



## decredis (Nov 17, 2022)

decredis said:


> I used up some of my (ill-defined) BF budget early, on Spitfire Chamber Strings and Bohemian Cello, so I should probably go easy. But what I have in mind is Neural DSP Tone King (which I really don't need, I have a whole bunch of their ampsims but this one particularly caught my ear when I tried the demo), Cinematic Studio Strings, and maybe SAS's new flute (depending on how it looks when they put demos out etc) or even their whole mellow bundle (to complete from the clarinet I already have). Oh, temptations..


And then there's the IRCAM prepared piano... when it was $300 it was an easy decision: such an obscure instrument, cool though it would be to have the use of... I just couldn't justify it. At its half-price sale price, it's still a lot but it's entered the realms of temptation.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 17, 2022)

Has anyone seen any major no-brainers yet? Tbh I haven’t really noticed anything that has knocked my socks off except Cinebrass (which was a glitch) and perhaps u-He Zebra. Kind of feels like normal Black Friday deals, or maybe I’m not paying attention enough? Perhaps major ones to come in the weeks to follow..,


----------



## rembrant (Nov 17, 2022)

Scalms said:


> Has anyone seen any major no-brainers yet? Tbh I haven’t really noticed anything that has knocked my socks off except Cinebrass (which was a glitch) and perhaps u-He Zebra. Kind of feels like normal Black Friday deals, or maybe I’m not paying attention enough? Perhaps major ones to come in the weeks to follow..,


Still early days yet. 8days til the 'big' day. Though in recent years it has lost it's shine somewhat, from that snappy big-reductions weekend to a month of drip feeding various offers seen at various points throughout the year.


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 17, 2022)

Maybe too, like me, you've bought a lot of what you wanted at the sales during the year that there isn't a lot of what you want to purchase ....I've gotten to the point where if the discount is not at least 50% off on BF sales , I don't even look any further .... I already have Zebra 2 and Hz so I got the additional sound sets with Zebra Legacy .....FABULOUS deal from u-he !!....I was glad to get AI Solo for 1/2 off ...It fills a lot of gaps in orchestral programs that I bought that need help especially the woodwinds ...a couple of months ago I bought into NI Ultimate , so there's plenty there for me to mess with ..... Nothing is really jumping out or calling my name this year .... I'm pretty much set ...


----------



## Pier (Nov 17, 2022)

I'm looking for a brass library to do sound design. I want to create braaams for a project I'm working on. It will be heavily processed with synths etc.

I was considering getting Talos or maybe wait for VSL BBO. Or maybe someone has a better recommendations?

I have Nucleus. Maybe that would be enough? I've never done this sort of thing.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 17, 2022)

Pier said:


> I'm looking for a brass library to do sound design. I want to create braaams for a project I'm working on. It will be heavily processed with synths etc.
> 
> I was considering getting Talos or maybe wait for VSL BBO. Or maybe someone has a better recommendations?
> 
> I have Nucleus. Maybe that would be enough? I've never done this sort of thing.











Heavyocity FORZO: Modern Brass Virtual Instrument | Brass VST


Heavyocity's FORZO: Modern Brass brings the energy and dynamism of orchestral brass to compositions. Enhance your music with this brass instrument VST.



heavyocity.com





Talos Low Brass is the same set of samples you get from the Low Brass Ensemble in Nucleus, just with more articulations.

If you're just looking for the heftiest, chunkiest, meanest low brass sections, Talos, CineBrass Pro Monster Low Brass and THB/JXL brass are going to have the biggest oomph of traditional samples.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 17, 2022)

Pier said:


> I'm looking for a brass library to do sound design. I want to create braaams for a project I'm working on. It will be heavily processed with synths etc.
> 
> I was considering getting Talos or maybe wait for VSL BBO. Or maybe someone has a better recommendations?
> 
> I have Nucleus. Maybe that would be enough? I've never done this sort of thing.


I have the BBO brass libs and they don't do braaams very well. Talos will get you there by just loading a patch. Don't know about Nucleus.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 17, 2022)

And well, there's always this gem by @Mike Fox.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 17, 2022)

rembrant said:


> Though in recent years it has lost it's shine somewhat, from that snappy big-reductions weekend to a month of drip feeding various offers seen at various points throughout the year.


This.....exactly 100%. Im not seeing any no-brainers yet.


----------



## PerryD (Nov 17, 2022)

I hope InSessionAudio puts Shimmer Strike Shake 2 (the upgrade) on sale. I use the original often.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 17, 2022)

Adding to my BF list:

Mac Studio Max or MacBook Pro Max with 64 GB RAM. Can't really decide yet, since I'm very happy with the MacBook Pro M1 13 inch for mobile purposes so far.


----------



## homie (Nov 17, 2022)

Scalms said:


> Has anyone seen any major no-brainers yet? Tbh I haven’t really noticed anything that has knocked my socks off except Cinebrass (which was a glitch) and perhaps u-He Zebra. Kind of feels like normal Black Friday deals, or maybe I’m not paying attention enough? Perhaps major ones to come in the weeks to follow..,


Additionally the just started OT Arks deal looks great to me. Otherwise a pretty normal BF so far.


----------



## Banquet (Nov 17, 2022)

I had Cinematic Rooms Pro on my Wishlist, but I while waiting for a Liquidsonics sale, I noticed Melda have a 50% sale and I always wanted to try MTurboReverb. I've been demoing that for 3 days and am blown away by it! I have also downloaded the CR demo and although great, it's just not igniting my creative juices like MTurboReverb, which is capable of an astounding diversity of amazing quality reverbs.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2022)

Banquet said:


> I had Cinematic Rooms Pro on my Wishlist, but I while waiting for a Liquidsonics sale, I noticed Melda have a 50% sale and I always wanted to try MTurboReverb. I've been demoing that for 3 days and am blown away by it! I have also downloaded the CR demo and although great, it's just not igniting my creative juices like MTurboReverb, which is capable of an astounding diversity of amazing quality reverbs.


MTR is my go to reverb as well. It is incredibly deep and flexible, but more importantly: it sounds amazingly good to my ears. For those who want a quick taster: the free MCharmVerb is actually based on one of the many MTR algorithms (in fact, you can program your own algo’s in MTR hehe).


----------



## Banquet (Nov 17, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> MTR is my go to reverb as well. It is incredibly deep and flexible, but more importantly: it sounds amazingly good to my ears. For those who want a quick taster: the free MCharmVerb is actually based on one of the many MTR algorithms (in fact, you can program your own algo’s in MTR hehe).


To my ears MTR is matching CR Pro for 'serious' orchestral reverbs and then switch to a Blackhole or Bigsky shoegaze type reverb and match or exceed those - the shimmer is one of the nicest shimmers I've heard. The early reflections sounds great - it's easy to edit on the basic panel and when opening the rabbithole with the edit button, well I don't really know what I'm doing but just hitting randomise has come up with some stunning multi-tap diffused pristine type atmospheres. It's a real inspiration machine!

There's a 15 days free trial at Melda which I'm on, and I think their 50% sales lasts another 10 days or so.

The only other reverb I've heard that's as nice (but not nearly as flexible) is VSS4HD, but I barely use that as it's a killer on my CPU whereas MTR barely touches the CPU on most reverb algos.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 17, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Definitely:
> 
> Bitwig upgrade plan, Roli soundpacks, F'em soundpacks, El Rey
> 
> ...


Atlantis It has not and will not have a patch for Roli, as currently it is not possible to have decent quality with the Voice and Roli and Kontakt.
A true Legato makes no sense if you have to use the fake legato ( pitchbend) "glide" offered by a ROLI, and I say this as a ROLI owner.

I will do ROLI patches in different kind of libraries...where there is more Sound Desing...


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 17, 2022)

Scalms said:


> Has anyone seen any major no-brainers yet? Tbh I haven’t really noticed anything that has knocked my socks off except Cinebrass (which was a glitch) and perhaps u-He Zebra. Kind of feels like normal Black Friday deals, or maybe I’m not paying attention enough? Perhaps major ones to come in the weeks to follow..,


I absolutely agree. Thought they will go crazy this year, but so far it's quite tame. Only Cinesamples managed to get my money for brass and the completion of the strings (Solo Strings and Runs), which both were quite amazing deals. Maybe there will be some special deals on the day itself, but we'll see. I'm actually quite relieved. Usually Black Friday stressed me out to no end, just to keep up with everything, but this time I'll only buy if a sale heavily deviates from the usual discounts. And since nothing really happened so far discount-wise I'm quite relaxed .


----------



## cqd (Nov 17, 2022)

I'm actually kinda skint this year..Still want to pick up a few liquidsonics reverbs, and softube spring and model 82..after that dunno..can't afford chorus..or the ik tonex..if they postponed it for a couple of weeks I'd appreciate it..


----------



## elucid (Nov 17, 2022)

Banquet said:


> I had Cinematic Rooms Pro on my Wishlist, but I while waiting for a Liquidsonics sale, I noticed Melda have a 50% sale and I always wanted to try MTurboReverb. I've been demoing that for 3 days and am blown away by it! I have also downloaded the CR demo and although great, it's just not igniting my creative juices like MTurboReverb, which is capable of an astounding diversity of amazing quality reverbs.


I bought MTR at 50% off as well. It is really, really nice.

I am still tempted to get CR Standard as well. It still sounds special to me for some things (I e been using the demo) and I can’t yet match it in MTR. I don’t need CRP, though.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 17, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> And well, there's always this gem by @Mike Fox.



lol i had to comment just for this priceless idea of showing brass lol......now ...can you imagine what this would sound and look with wind lol. id be looking at these comparison way more if its put out like this lol.

do a finish him one with dramatic fx but dont blow up your windows lol @Mike Fox


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 17, 2022)

Audio Imperia sales are pretty great if that's your jam. Other than that and the Ark bundle, it's been extremely pedestrian for me. 

Brings up an interesting question though.. When should companies actually discount their stuff? For example, what if people have blown their BF budget on the Ark bundle, but then on the actual weekend of BF, some unbelievable deals drop and nobody has money leftover for em? Maybe there should be an unwritten rule to discount on BF weekend only, rather than drip feeding sporadically in the month leading up. Unless you're laser focused on what you want, it's easy to piss away cash at an alarming rate on stuff you don't need during the drip fed lead up. I almost did on Audio Imperia yesterday but that's not part of the game plan so I'm holding out, but temptations are strong for that and the Ark bundle...


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 17, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> Audio Imperia sales are pretty great if that's your jam. Other than that and the Ark bundle, it's been extremely pedestrian for me.
> 
> Brings up an interesting question though.. When should companies actually discount their stuff? For example, what if people have blown their BF budget on the Ark bundle, but then on the actual weekend of BF, some unbelievable deals drop and nobody has money leftover for em? Maybe there should be an unwritten rule to discount on BF weekend only, rather than drip feeding sporadically in the month leading up. Unless you're laser focused on what you want, it's easy to piss away cash at an alarming rate on stuff you don't need during the drip fed lead up. I almost did on Audio Imperia yesterday but that's not part of the game plan so I'm holding out, but temptations are strong for that and the Ark bundle...


I probably would have gone Ark 1 if it were still Kontakt…


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 17, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> Audio Imperia sales are pretty great if that's your jam. Other than that and the Ark bundle, it's been extremely pedestrian for me.
> 
> Brings up an interesting question though.. When should companies actually discount their stuff? For example, what if people have blown their BF budget on the Ark bundle, but then on the actual weekend of BF, some unbelievable deals drop and nobody has money leftover for em? Maybe there should be an unwritten rule to discount on BF weekend only, rather than drip feeding sporadically in the month leading up. Unless you're laser focused on what you want, it's easy to piss away cash at an alarming rate on stuff you don't need during the drip fed lead up. I almost did on Audio Imperia yesterday but that's not part of the game plan so I'm holding out, but temptations are strong for that and the Ark bundle...


everything is even harder with all these top crossgrades lol. not decided yet and what keeps me buying is the overlapse that just wont make my work better sounds wise.


----------



## Malaryjoe (Nov 17, 2022)

PerryD said:


> I hope InSessionAudio puts Shimmer Strike Shake 2 (the upgrade) on sale. I use the original often.


Don’t count on it. They recently had a not so great sale on it and clearly stated that it was as low as they were going to go for the rest of the year, including bf. They’ve really dug in their heels on the upgrade price.


----------



## Banquet (Nov 18, 2022)

elucid said:


> I bought MTR at 50% off as well. It is really, really nice.
> 
> I am still tempted to get CR Standard as well. It still sounds special to me for some things (I e been using the demo) and I can’t yet match it in MTR. I don’t need CRP, though.


I found the Concert Hall algo on MTR got me pretty close to the Amethyst Hall on CR after setting the length to match and tweaking the early/late knob on MTR. Although I haven't matched them exactly, I get to the point where I prefer MTR in the early reflections, with the tails sounding very close.

I have read that the Pro version of CR gives more control over ER's so it might be worth bearing that in mind. I'm starting to feel that a lovely tail can be got on many reverbs but an ER can really make the instrument stand out in mix and feel right next to you, and I don't know so many reverbs where the ER's are so good as either CR Pro or MTR.

I'd be interested to hear what situations you find CR special? I haven't pulled the trigger on either yet and it would be great to try all situations before making a decision.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 18, 2022)

Maybe but probably not---might be swayed if Best Service offers "free with 100 euro purchase" I like:

Soundiron:

Aevium (apparently bird source isn't obvious enough for what I'd like in vast majority of presets and samples, but at this price it's tempting)

Shake (might be convenient because of recordings at different bpm... though lack of 90 bpm and 110 bpm is a negative, and I recently used some of my five trillion Splice credits to get a bunch of shakers etc.; also a little concerned about Content ID detecting loops, though I'd layer this in and add some saturation etc. so hopefully not) 


Soniccouture:

Celeste (can sound great, but doubt I'd use it much, so relative to that it's pricey... for bell sounds I think I'd rather use FM synthesis or samples of giant bells, etc.)

Morpheus (seems more flexible than Celeste, also cheaper, but still a little pricey)

Preset expansions for Box of Tricks - Soniccouture site seems to be down right now but I'd assume the 50% off applies

Conservatoire Collection (love the theorbo but it doesn't have round robins and I already have good lute VI and loop libraries, hurdy gurdy seems pretty good though I already have some good ones)


Others:

8dio Blackbird or similar drum kit (if there's a good sale) or BFD: going to compare Blackbird's "flow note" with BFD's "tom resonance" vs realistic drum VI that don't have either

Slate - new VMS models

Izotope Mix and Master bundle advanced upgrade - maybe if there's a good enough sale, probably won't be until about a year from now. Updates in Neutron 4 and Ozone 10 not that enticing. For masking and resonance visualization I might switch from Neutron to Claro. It's a little annoying that they added Neoverb and Nectar 3 plus to the bundle after I bought them separately, though I could try to sell them.


----------



## bosone (Nov 18, 2022)

i was waiting for melodyne upgrade and just got it!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 18, 2022)

Scalms said:


> Has anyone seen any major no-brainers yet? Tbh I haven’t really noticed anything that has knocked my socks off except Cinebrass (which was a glitch) and perhaps u-He Zebra. Kind of feels like normal Black Friday deals, or maybe I’m not paying attention enough? Perhaps major ones to come in the weeks to follow..,


Agreed. I'm mostly just looking at the sales that really only happen once a year, like Wavesfactory, Oek, The Ton. Possibly the OT SINE vouchers (if they do it again this year).


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 19, 2022)

After demoing it a bit and seeing the BF price I think I'm dropping Chop Suey from my wish list. Sequencing approach seems geared towards very "clean", artificial, pitched kicks, gui has several annoying and non-ergonomic features that make it difficult not to waste time, the only "synthesis" available in the plugin is resonance self-oscillation that has to be set up through a multi-step manual process (no easy gui option), and fiddling with the parameters ended up wasting a large amount of time. I think for my purposes I generally prefer kicks that are less "clean", more complex, and un-pitched. The sequencing approach can also sound disjointed---including some of their presets. So instead of saving me time (most of what it does can already be done within most DAWS) it would be a time suck for results I don't like that much and would (probably) rarely use. (I also thought it might be good to make my own kicks to avoid any possible spurious Content ID claims, but apparently that's not an issue for one shots, even if they're naked. And if it were, I'm not sure the sequencing approach would help much, since it's basically three one shots in sequence with brief periods of cross-fading.)


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 21, 2022)

I'm bumping Bitwig update plan renewal down to "maybe", since I haven't been using any of the new features. They may offer another enticing freebie on registering the renewal, but I'm not sure "get a random pricey plugin for free" is worth it. OTOH once I get it I can wait as long as I want to register it, so it would be good to have, especially since Bitwig support will only respond if you have an active update plan (not that they've ever been the slightest bit helpful when I've contacted them...).


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 21, 2022)

Since it's on sale, EZKeys Hybrid Harps has made it onto my "Probably not" list... does EZKeys Hybrid Harps come with any harp or nyckelharpa specific midi, or just the same core midi library as the other EZKeys instruments?


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 21, 2022)

Removed Chop Suey, have added Kick 2 and Sublab XL to my "Maybe" list. Definitely getting the free Sublab with Loopcloud subscription. Also considered D16 Punchbox but Kick 2 lets you draw custom envelopes for the synthesized part.


----------



## Jazzpunk (Nov 21, 2022)

Anyone know if VI LABS has a sale this time of year?


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 23, 2022)

Added to Maybe but probably not:

Kick 2, XLN XOpaks, Waves inPhase


Bumped down to Not this BF:

Waves Clarity Vx, Claro


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 23, 2022)

Thinking of switching out Tallinn male choir for Ark 2 basso profondo choir (or something else OT that's interesting and a little cheaper).

Tallinn male choir does sound great with the female choir, especially in the bass, gives me chills... but I think I'd prefer to experiment with other things underneath the female choir. Together they take up a lot of the frequency spectrum, leaving little space to experiment with expressive pads. As backing vocalists the basso profondo choir might be more useful for my near future purposes. And they're a bit cheaper, making it easier to stick to my BF/Xmas budget.


----------



## BezO (Nov 23, 2022)

For the 3rd year in a row I'm considering the Cinematic Studio Series less the piano and maybe solo strings. Only experimenting with orchestral music at the moment and being happy with Spitfire Studio Orchestra has kept me in check. We'll see.

Considering Hitmaker and Decades SDXs as well. I want the value pack but who knows what or when the next release is. I could be sitting on that 3rd serial for a while.

On my probably not list is upgrading from Arturia's V8 to V9 Collection. It would be only 1 new synth for me, the Korg MS-20, which I really want. I'm sure the rebuilds are good, but I have no interest in the Augmented instruments. I'll probably wait for V10.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 24, 2022)

Think I might get some Waves---Clarity Vx $26.45 + Cr8 Sampler $17.63 + Manny Marroquin Tone Shaper $5.99 for total of $50.77 and then get InPhase for free. Or Clarity Vx + InPhase for total of $48.49 but no freebie. Going to test Clarity Vx vs Rx 7 for removing background noise and InPhase for layering kick drums.


----------



## decredis (Nov 24, 2022)

With long notes in the SAS flute sounding kind of static to me, even in the natural vibrato version, (it sounds great when it's rushing around or fluttering its tongue, but when it stops on a note it seems to die) and with its release delayed... that might be coming off my BF wish list.

Also, with Bohemian Violin on sale, that might join the wish list. I have BC and am looking forward to checking out v4, and wasn't expecting BV to go on sale so I'd assumed I wouldn't get that for a while. Since it is, maybe I will, especially if BC v4 impresses me.


----------



## Akat1 (Nov 24, 2022)

Hmmm... I would like ProjectSAM's Lumina for $204.74. 

And Orchestral Tools' Habitat for the introductory price, because I didn't know it had been introduced, when it had been. See the paradoxical pickle I'm in?

I'm gonna buy a bunch of other stuff for sure. These are just wishes.


----------



## Craig Allen (Nov 25, 2022)

Okay, help me out... I'm looking at Brass libraries.

(For background: I'm super solid on strings with VSL Synchron Strings Pro, Strings 1, Elite Strings, Sp. Edition 1&2; plus Cinematic Studio Strings, Albion 1, and original Hollywood Strings Diamond -- PLAY. For Woodwinds, I have what's included in the above plus the 8DIO Claire solo instruments. Will look at Woodwinds upgraded library later... For Brass, I have what's included above, and also have the older Hollywood Brass - Gold 16-bit with Play).

So, with a focus on expanding brass, I'm looking at these options:
1. Aaron Venture Infinite Brass ($299). I'm loving the playability design and light footprint. Not sure about the overall sound or sections. Need to listen more. (Thru Dec. 8)

2. Cinematic Studio Brass ($279 loyalty. Can get anytime). I like much about this. Not sure if it is fully coherent.

3. Hollywood Orchestra Opus Edition. ($400). Wow, at this price, I'm thinking this could cover brass and woodwinds, plus upgrade me to the Opus player that people love. Is anyone using this anymore?

4. Spitfire BBCSO Pro ($600). Very excited to see this price! This would have been the almost no-brainer for me. However, I've read this week of many complaints and buyer's remorse: uneven recordings, low attention to detail/many inconsistencies, brass that doesn't ever reach full volume for big climaxes, too much baked-in reverb. Yet others love it so much! (Weekend sale).

5. Cinebrass complete bundle (5 libs for $419). Cinebrass seems to sound amazing! Is this the clear winner? Or, has it aged out? Is there a scenario that makes sense of getting just Cinebrass Pro (for the powerful lows) and combining it with any of the above?

Love to hear thoughts from users and those in the know.


Many thanks!


----------



## Craig Allen (Nov 30, 2022)

I jumped on the Hollywood Orchestra for $260!
Will continue to consider adding Infinite Brass.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 30, 2022)

Craig Allen said:


> Okay, help me out... I'm looking at Brass libraries.
> 
> (For background: I'm super solid on strings with VSL Synchron Strings Pro, Strings 1, Elite Strings, Sp. Edition 1&2; plus Cinematic Studio Strings, Albion 1, and original Hollywood Strings Diamond -- PLAY. For Woodwinds, I have what's included in the above plus the 8DIO Claire solo instruments. Will look at Woodwinds upgraded library later... For Brass, I have what's included above, and also have the older Hollywood Brass - Gold 16-bit with Play).
> 
> ...



If you're only looking for brass, don't go for BBCSO. Opinions about it vary, but for me it's the weakest of the options you mention. Go for one of the dedicated brass libraries in your list and you won't go wrong. Just pick one that sounds best to your ears.


----------

